# 2013-2014 Wisconsin thread.



## smallowl33 (May 12, 2011)

Share your stories, pictures, or anything else related to Wisconsin deer hunting!


----------



## smallowl33 (May 12, 2011)

Two weeks! I can't wait.


----------



## Challenger (Nov 4, 2007)

smallowl33 said:


> two weeks! I can't wait.


me either!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HOYTMAN37 (Oct 19, 2012)

I am ready to rock. I have 2 shooters that I hope to get a crack at but just getting in a tree in the woods is what I'm really looking forward to.


----------



## hoyt561 (Feb 11, 2012)

I am beyond pumped for this season. I cant wait im challenging myself and hunting some public this year. Wish me luck and good luck to you all.


----------



## WI Buck Chaser (Feb 23, 2012)

I can't wait either! Food plots are coming in nicely. Here are some pics of my best buck so far.


----------



## DCStudent (Aug 25, 2009)

We hung stands 3 weeks ago. Can't wait!!


----------



## wbldress (Oct 14, 2012)

I relocated to WI with my wife who is from here and in taking a new job I had no place to hunt. Well a buddy of mine from work invited me in to use his parents 60 acres with him. We have been getting alot of activity on the cameras with a 160's class buck being a regular so 2 weeks cannot come fast enough.


----------



## HOYTMAN37 (Oct 19, 2012)

wbldress said:


> I relocated to WI with my wife who is from here and in taking a new job I had no place to hunt. Well a buddy of mine from work invited me in to use his parents 60 acres with him. We have been getting alot of activity on the cameras with a 160's class buck being a regular so 2 weeks cannot come fast enough.


 Oh, I see how you roll. A guy u just met that you work with invites you to hunt with him then you stab a 160 out from under him. LOL. :shade:


----------



## dberg76 (Sep 25, 2009)

wbldress said:


> I relocated to WI with my wife who is from here and in taking a new job I had no place to hunt. Well a buddy of mine from work invited me in to use his parents 60 acres with him. We have been getting alot of activity on the cameras with a 160's class buck being a regular so 2 weeks cannot come fast enough.


If you are living in Plover you have many opportunities to hunt public land. I went to college in Stevens Point and we found tons of places to hunt. Dewey Marsh is over 6,000 acres and Mead wildlife area is over 33,00 acres. If you head a few miles south-west you will find thousands of acres of public land previously owned by the paper companies near the Petenwell flowage. Check out the maps and do some scouting and you will find somewhere to hunt.


----------



## HHunter37 (Oct 29, 2011)

I hear you guys can't wait, public land as well, wild rose and waupaca.


----------



## hoyt561 (Feb 11, 2012)

WI Buck Chaser said:


> I can't wait either! Food plots are coming in nicely. Here are some pics of my best buck so far.


Good looking buck Arron good luck this year with him. And please correct me if Im spelling it wrong.


----------



## WI Buck Chaser (Feb 23, 2012)

hoyt561 said:


> Good looking buck Arron good luck this year with him. And please correct me if Im spelling it wrong.


It's Aaron ha. Thanks and good luck to you as well. I'm still waiting for this guy to show up...should be an absolute giant this year!


----------



## wbldress (Oct 14, 2012)

HOYTMAN37 said:


> Oh, I see how you roll. A guy u just met that you work with invites you to hunt with him then you stab a 160 out from under him. LOL. :shade:


LOL, they let me chose where I wanted to sit so I picked a spot where it was never hunted before and low and behold the big buck or "Patches" as my 3 year old called him has chosen to frequent a trail leading to a bean field almost twice a day like clockwork. I guess the kicker though is by my buddie's stand, out of the 452 pictures from last week here was only 1 spike buck on his and 118 pictures of my big guy on my camera in the same time period.


----------



## wbldress (Oct 14, 2012)

dberg76 said:


> If you are living in Plover you have many opportunities to hunt public land. I went to college in Stevens Point and we found tons of places to hunt. Dewey Marsh is over 6,000 acres and Mead wildlife area is over 33,00 acres. If you head a few miles south-west you will find thousands of acres of public land previously owned by the paper companies near the Petenwell flowage. Check out the maps and do some scouting and you will find somewhere to hunt.


Yeah another guy I work with hunts the Mead, I have just never been much of a public land hunter, spoiled I guess. I'm excited to hunt this 60 acres near WI Rapids.


----------



## HOYTMAN37 (Oct 19, 2012)

wbldress said:


> LOL, they let me chose where I wanted to sit so I picked a spot where it was never hunted before and low and behold the big buck or "Patches" as my 3 year old called him has chosen to frequent a trail leading to a bean field almost twice a day like clockwork. I guess the kicker though is by my buddie's stand, out of the 452 pictures from last week here was only 1 spike buck on his and 118 pictures of my big guy on my camera in the same time period.


 Cool, Sounds like he is a very killable deer. Good luck with him!


----------



## McChesney (Jan 5, 2009)

I also went to college in Stevens Point...definately some good opportunities there. However, I have not hunted there since graduating in May of 93! I plan on spending a week or so during the rut up north, and I have a 10yr old son who is pumped to shoot anything...lol!


----------



## hoyt561 (Feb 11, 2012)

WI Buck Chaser said:


> It's Aaron ha. Thanks and good luck to you as well. I'm still waiting for this guy to show up...should be an absolute giant this year!


Holy smokes dude that things a beast. Good luck I hope he shows up for you and you get the opportunity to let the air out of him.


----------



## WI Buck Chaser (Feb 23, 2012)

Nice 9 on today's card pull.


----------



## jerkeife (Feb 12, 2010)

Nice 9 pt. Any chance we could move this thread to the WI state forum? I was about to start a thread similar to this in the state forum when I stumbled upon this in "New Posts"


----------



## Ryan911 (Aug 21, 2012)

This is going to be an agonizing couple weeks! Gotta find a way to make the next 12 days go by quickly!


----------



## MarshBuck89 (Jul 5, 2011)

Now _THIS_ is a thread!


----------



## wipy (Oct 11, 2011)

heres some on my list so far,














possibly this guy i have to see him in person first.







ignore the date on this one.the year at least


----------



## smallowl33 (May 12, 2011)

Went out dove hunting today to see if it would help make the wait any better but it did the opposite! I'm so exited! 12 days!!
P.S. all these pictures aren't helping any:shade: lol


----------



## Dampland (May 22, 2013)

Just got back from the hunting land, no hard horned bucks on camera yet. In fact saw two bucks today in person, and both were still in full velvet.

Been really disappointing pre-season, with only yearling bucks on camera, plus a couple of small 2.5 year olds. 

Only one buck all summer that has me sit up and take notice; I had this buck show up the first week of August, but he has not appeared since.















We had a fair amount of nice bucks that survived our gun season last year, so I'm hoping that when the local soy bean fields turn yellow, that those surviving bucks will come back onto my land.


----------



## Luke M (Aug 24, 2012)

Second year for me, I have been hooked since last year!! Cant wait!

Good luck everyone!


----------



## arrowum (Dec 10, 2007)

Why do you guys put pix on here of illegal baiting ( mineral rock ) you can't use them till 24 hrs before the season starts.


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

arrowum said:


> Why do you guys put pix on here of illegal baiting ( mineral rock ) you can't use them till 24 hrs before the season starts.


Lol

Elite


----------



## jerkeife (Feb 12, 2010)

arrowum said:


> Why do you guys put pix on here of illegal baiting ( mineral rock ) you can't use them till 24 hrs before the season starts.



Its not there for hunting purposes, its there for photography purposes. :wink: At least that is what I would claim.


----------



## Edtred (Jul 24, 2013)

will not be long now!


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

I am not finding any thing to get excited about , my one property doesn't even have a deer track on it and i think EHD took its toll . Stands are cleaned up for the rut , maybe i will get a roamer . Another piece just a small buck and does and fawns. I think i will head west to some other properties to check next . It's quite depressing - and - i am still eating venison daily to make room , as i won't kill until last years is gone .


----------



## gavinsdad (Jun 2, 2009)

Have there been reports of EHD in WI?


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

gavinsdad said:


> Have there been reports of EHD in WI?


Not this year that i've heard , but , last year in many areas we got hit hard.


----------



## arrowum (Dec 10, 2007)

And that claim will get you cited.....


jerkeife said:


> Its not there for hunting purposes, its there for photography purposes. :wink: At least that is what I would claim.


----------



## jerkeife (Feb 12, 2010)

arrowum said:


> And that claim will get you cited.....


It sure would!


----------



## wbldress (Oct 14, 2012)

Found out a brute in the area decided to take on a milk truck. He lost.


----------



## HOYTMAN37 (Oct 19, 2012)

wbldress said:


> View attachment 1755144
> 
> 
> Found out a brute in the area decided to take on a milk truck. He lost.


 That is a shame. That is a stud for sure


----------



## jerkeife (Feb 12, 2010)

wbldress said:


> View attachment 1755144
> 
> 
> Found out a brute in the area decided to take on a milk truck. He lost.


That is one heck of a drop tine


----------



## Dampland (May 22, 2013)

wbldress said:


> View attachment 1755144
> 
> 
> Found out a brute in the area decided to take on a milk truck. He lost.


Oh that sucks, what a terrible way for such a monarch to go down.


----------



## sbaumann14 (Mar 24, 2009)

10 days baby!!!!


----------



## WI Buck Chaser (Feb 23, 2012)

Can't wait!


----------



## wbldress (Oct 14, 2012)

Pulled my chip Thursday and 3 of the big bucks have already shed their velvet.


----------



## HOYTMAN37 (Oct 19, 2012)

8 days!!!! I haven't pulled cards or even stepped foot on the property in a month and 1 week so i'm anxious to see how the 3 big guys I have have progressed. Hope they have stayed on the relative "pattern" they had.


----------



## smallowl33 (May 12, 2011)

One week! Everyone pray for a north, or north east wind next Saturday! Lol


----------



## WI Buck Chaser (Feb 23, 2012)

I'm praying for rain. My food plots need it bad!


----------



## Bone&Stone (Jul 23, 2013)

wbldress said:


> LOL, they let me chose where I wanted to sit so I picked a spot where it was never hunted before and low and behold the big buck or "Patches" as my 3 year old called him has chosen to frequent a trail leading to a bean field almost twice a day like clockwork. I guess the kicker though is by my buddie's stand, out of the 452 pictures from last week here was only 1 spike buck on his and 118 pictures of my big guy on my camera in the same time period.


So where are the pics of the big boy? Post some pls.


----------



## WI Buck Chaser (Feb 23, 2012)

5 days!


----------



## lakertown24 (Mar 3, 2013)

Man o man we could sure use some rain and some cooler temps!!


----------



## ozzz (Jul 30, 2010)

Looks like temps are going to dip some this weekend.

We need rain though or there aint going to be much in the food plots.


----------



## wiarcher55 (Mar 31, 2012)

Cool temps for the weekend. :smile: Opening day is coming and I'm ready! Hunting the bluffs for the big one.


----------



## Luke M (Aug 24, 2012)

wiarcher55, are you hunting the Lacrosse bluffs or the Baraboo bluffs? Either way good luck to you, the bluffs are a rough terrain!


----------



## Mr.Bass1984 (Sep 4, 2013)

I'm really pumped for the season to finally get here. I have a lot of nice ones on cam during daylight this year. I hope they stick around for a few more days.


----------



## wbldress (Oct 14, 2012)

Bone&Stone said:


> So where are the pics of the big boy? Post some pls.


Meet Patches...


----------



## accboy (Apr 24, 2011)

What cnty. Is everyone hunting. I'm in trempeleau,doe hunt by family cabin outside crivitz in marinette cnty.


----------



## hoyt561 (Feb 11, 2012)

Kenosha and walworth


----------



## WI Buck Chaser (Feb 23, 2012)

Buffalo


----------



## cicero (Jan 17, 2010)

Can't wait for November to arrive so I can come up there hunting!!! Really pumped!!!


----------



## Kenobowman (Jul 22, 2013)

WI Buck Chaser said:


> I can't wait either! Food plots are coming in nicely. Here are some pics of my best buck so far.


Looks like that Trophy Rock is coming in nicely.


----------



## WI Buck Chaser (Feb 23, 2012)

Kenobowman said:


> Looks like that Trophy Rock is coming in nicely.


Sure is :wink:


----------



## itr2000 (Mar 2, 2012)

dorkbuck33 said:


> I am not finding any thing to get excited about , my one property doesn't even have a deer track on it and i think EHD took its toll . Stands are cleaned up for the rut , maybe i will get a roamer . Another piece just a small buck and does and fawns. I think i will head west to some other properties to check next . It's quite depressing - and - i am still eating venison daily to make room , as i won't kill until last years is gone .
> View attachment 1754377


I feel ur pain!!! We mainly have farm land. Roughly 10 acre woods. Not much deer. Neighbors hog em  haha


----------



## WI Buck Chaser (Feb 23, 2012)

With this dry spell we're having I'm thinking hunting over water wouldn't be the worst idea this weekend. There's a group of does that have been coming into my food plots quite a bit in daylight that could be in trouble too.

What's everyone's strategy for the opener?


----------



## Luke M (Aug 24, 2012)

Pardeeville area and hunt Deforest area (CWD earn a buck). My strategy is to hunt my main stand, woods off in back with a pond about 30' long and 20' wide soybean field in front and woods on both sides, the woods that we dont own are non-huntible park :shade:! I have shot 8 deer out of this stand (2 per year) and last year was the first time I have ever shot a buck (both 8 point bucks first year of archery :teeth: ). I think I have a great set up with the park by my stand the pond and soybeans within 20 yards of each other and my stand in the middle of it all!

Good luck to all this weekend and may your arrows have blood on them!


----------



## luke/r (Dec 2, 2008)

Heres a few i'm after this year


----------



## JimR8 (Feb 9, 2013)

Hope I see him on Saturday! Good look everyone and be safe


----------



## y_not (Aug 11, 2009)

Going to kewauskum. Couple more days!


----------



## jerkeife (Feb 12, 2010)

y_not said:


> Going to kewauskum. Couple more days!


I'll be hunting in campbellsport on saturday afternoon. Good luck!

Water is my game plan at the moment


----------



## MarshBuck89 (Jul 5, 2011)

Well we're almost there! Supposed to be nice and cold Sat a.m....hopefully nt too windy :/ I wont have internet access til I get back home late Sunday naight (but hopin I get home Sat night  ) so good luck everyone, be smart, be safe, and shoot straight!!


----------



## MattR_WI (Sep 27, 2012)

Yep, I seen the chance of frost in the forecast for Saturday morning with only a high of 70. Still a bit warm, but at least it is not going to be 80+


----------



## sbaumann14 (Mar 24, 2009)

stuck in Jersey for the weekend...good luck to all my cheesecurd brothers out there!!


----------



## Richard932 (Jul 6, 2010)

24 hours from now I will be up a tree waiting for a big slick head. I can't wait


----------



## nelly23 (Jan 9, 2005)

Not going out in the morning. Only hunting the evening with my daughter. Putting her on our food plot. Hunting the Cushing area. S/SW winds are not ideal. Here is the biggest buck we have ever got on camera up there. About 3 weeks ago.


----------



## jerkeife (Feb 12, 2010)

Richard932 said:


> 24 hours from now I will be up a tree waiting for a big slick head. I can't wait


makes 2 of us! Good luck everyone!


----------



## intheshaw (Sep 1, 2010)

This is the biggest guy that I have on cam...

I've got a slice of hunting heaven in the suburbs thats but 15 min from my house. But unfortunately, the deer don't live but a few years before they are usually taken by the freeway.

I may or may not be out tomorrow morning, reinjured my back yesterday so I may be out for a week or two.


----------



## Wally6886 (Oct 16, 2009)

Anyone have pictures of hard antlers yet?


----------



## WI Buck Chaser (Feb 23, 2012)

Wally6886 said:


> Anyone have pictures of hard antlers yet?


Most bucks I have pictures of don't have velvet. There's one big 8-pt that still has velvet as of 9/9 though.


----------



## Edtred (Jul 24, 2013)

I'll be in the woods first light by Fort McCoy.
Tomorrow night my boy has a hockey game.
Back in the woods Sunday a.m.
Hope its a beautiful day!


----------



## alumarobbins (Jan 6, 2012)

Whats with the trail cam pics of people baiting deer. Not sure about the whole state, but I know it's illegal down here. Southwest wisconsin.


----------



## jodipuma (Feb 24, 2011)

Here's a couple






























Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Mr.Bass1984 (Sep 4, 2013)

Good Luck This Weekend Everyone!!! I will be in the stand first thing tomorrow morning in beautiful Marquette county.


----------



## buckkiller13 (Jul 4, 2009)

Started early on Sunday he decided to run out in front of me doing 65


----------



## Luke M (Aug 24, 2012)

Ouch


----------



## buckkiller13 (Jul 4, 2009)

Hopefully the morning will bring a bigger one in front of me


----------



## MattR_WI (Sep 27, 2012)

alumarobbins said:


> Whats with the trail cam pics of people baiting deer. Not sure about the whole state, but I know it's illegal down here. Southwest wisconsin.


2 gallons allowed by me.


----------



## WI Buck Chaser (Feb 23, 2012)

Soooo pumped for tomorrow! Not hunting in the morning, but I'll be hunting over one of my food plots in the afternoon. I'm hoping a nice doe comes by! A big buck wouldn't be too bad either!


----------



## Binney59 (Nov 28, 2008)

MattR_WI said:


> 2 gallons allowed by me.


Starting the day before season. 

Pics with minerals before hand are of illegal baiting.


----------



## huntnFiend (Feb 17, 2009)

Because there is SOOOO MUCH cwd around. Right.... what a joke.


----------



## Richard932 (Jul 6, 2010)

This is true. But not for this morning hitting the public land acorns are dropping like mad by me.


huntnFiend said:


> Because there is SOOOO MUCH cwd around. Right.... what a joke.
> View attachment 1762827


----------



## MattR_WI (Sep 27, 2012)

Richard932 said:


> This is true. But not for this morning hitting the public land acorns are dropping like mad by me.


Acorns have been slowly starting to drop by me. However the apple trees are loaded and have been falling at a good rate.


----------



## Luke M (Aug 24, 2012)

Opening morning, 07:26! Now that I have meat in the freezer I can concentrate more on taking my 4y/o daughter out hunting with me when I get to go! My hunting days are limited to 1 day a week if I have time to go between firewood and other projects so it feels good to have a doe down that quick!

I kicked up a massive buck (8 point massive spread (if I had to guess I would say closer to 20" spread and 10+" tines)) at 05:30 about 5 yards from me at my tree stand :BangHead:! At least I know he is out there!

Anyone else have luck out there??


----------



## WI Buck Chaser (Feb 23, 2012)

The rain this evening cut my hunt short. Didn't see anything either. Kind of a buzz kill...
My food plots badly needed some rain so I'm not too upset. And I fertilized yesterday so hopefully it gets worked into the ground well. Plots definitely needed a boost.


----------



## redsky (Oct 20, 2010)

We dropped a nice one this morn!










"To conquer nature one must respect nature..."


----------



## WI Buck Chaser (Feb 23, 2012)

redsky said:


> We dropped a nice one this morn!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! Congrats!


----------



## MattR_WI (Sep 27, 2012)

Good luck to all today.


----------



## WI Buck Chaser (Feb 23, 2012)

Something might have to die tonight after watching that debacle...


----------



## hoyt561 (Feb 11, 2012)

Has been raining all day here and finally stopped, time to get in the stand and do some doe patrol good luck to you all tonight. GO PACK GO


----------



## Kenobowman (Jul 22, 2013)

Had three doe and a fawn within range last night. Great to be back at it again... Kenosha County


----------



## Edtred (Jul 24, 2013)

. This is all I saw in the rain this morning from my blind. Awesome buck pic above! Congrats! Kind of sad though to end the season early, but no way you could turn down a deer like that!!!


----------



## intheshaw (Sep 1, 2010)




----------



## IBM (May 15, 2004)

Redsky great buck! I needed meat so I took a doe saturday night. One muzzy MX3 double lunged and ran 20yds dropped.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

redsky said:


> We dropped a nice one this morn!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow awesome buck!!


----------



## Ryan911 (Aug 21, 2012)

Haven't heard from anybody in a bit so I figured I would throw this on here, even though I put it in the live from the stand thread. Had a nice doe at 10 yards, me at full draw, about 8:00 this morning, when I heard more footsteps behind her. I held off and, sure enough, 2 fawns. Mom gets a pass today, as I am not looking to orphan any little ones right now. Pictures with phone didn't turn out so well, so not posting them.


----------



## WI Buck Chaser (Feb 23, 2012)

I haven't been hunting since last weekend but checked the cams and do not have much activity in the food plots. I did notice a ton of acorns on the ground so that probably has a lot to do with it. I did get a nice 9-pt and a decent 8 on one of my cams though.


----------



## luke/r (Dec 2, 2008)

One of the guys i'm after!!


----------



## Kenobowman (Jul 22, 2013)

Found a few small scrapes today.


----------



## HOYTMAN37 (Oct 19, 2012)

Kenobowman said:


> Found a few small scrapes today.


 I have seen a couple small scrapes also. Had one of my shooters do the exact opposite thing I thought he would do last night. If he did what he was supposed to do he'd be at the taxi's right now. I guess thats why he's big.


----------



## wbldress (Oct 14, 2012)

Deer movement was quite fequent over the weekend, watched a small 6 pointer make a scrape nearby. The same 6 pointer followed a doe down the path righ in front of me so that was somewhat weird.

On Sunday saw my big guy for the first time, he was wandering around by me for almost an hour, never coming closer that 60 yards in the timber. He is a dandy, every bit as nice in person as on camera.


----------



## mazdamitch333 (Nov 8, 2009)

Don't killem' all! Ill be heading back on Nov 1st for a month. hopefully be able to get my hands on one. Colorado hunt was not kind to me this year. I miss being back there tending my cameras and plots.


----------



## WI Buck Chaser (Feb 23, 2012)

Went out tonight and didn't see a deer. Pics in my food plots have really dropped in the past week or two as well; there's a ton of acorns on the ground.


----------



## wbldress (Oct 14, 2012)

My buddy put this down, great quartering away shot at 15 yards. Lots of trail cameras pics of him.


----------



## Rkhunter01 (Jan 29, 2007)

Shot a doe last week that had a broken leg, couldnt let it just walk by. Got it all on camera too. Tried out the new rage 2 blade hypodermic and I was impressed, blood immediately and ran about 40 yards. 

This last week I have not been seeing a lot of deer. Cameras arent showing much either, I dont know if acorns are playing a role or all of the corn fields in the area getting cut is sending the deer to feed in them. Its finally going to get chilly out again this weekend but it looks like rain is going to be covering most of the mid/northern part of the state.. Oh well.


----------



## 148p&y (Aug 8, 2005)

Acorns and corn seem to be the ticket. Most of the deer I've seen are grabbing a bite in the beans then off to the acorns. The doe I shot was full of corn and acorns.


----------



## wbldress (Oct 14, 2012)

They seem to hammering the acorns lately, last 10 days or so it was apples trees morning and night.


----------



## WI Buck Chaser (Feb 23, 2012)

It seems like there's a lot more acorns this year then usual. Here's a pic I took last week. We have a lot of oaks on the property so it's tough to figure out which ones to hunt over, especially without bumping deer. 

Last week during a couple big gusts of wind I had to cover my head so I wouldn't get pelted. Acorns were raining down.


----------



## WI Buck Chaser (Feb 23, 2012)

I got some cool pics of my two best bucks locking antlers. Just a couple weeks til prime time!


----------



## Rkhunter01 (Jan 29, 2007)

pretty sweet pictures! any scrapes showing up anywhere for anyone??
none here in the green bay area


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

Finally some scrapes and rubs but not at all the propertys , some heavy some none . Road hits should pick up this week i will predict . Buddy put a big one down with both rr legs broke Sat. - Last week another buddys nephew shot a upcoming 2 yr. old 8 pt. - first buck so i wont complain . I had him on camera , oh well . Its time , i can hang em overnight at least this week and coming . Going to run camera for a buddy this p.m. from the blind we brushed in long time ago . They should be more than used to it by now.


----------



## WI Buck Chaser (Feb 23, 2012)

I haven't seen a scrape or rub yet. I started a couple mock scrapes on Friday so we'll see if they work on em.


----------



## jdslyr (Jan 27, 2005)

Do any of you guys hunt the Clintonville area? ? I will be there hunting for my first WI bowhunt Nov. 2nd-17th.
Thanks


----------



## Rkhunter01 (Jan 29, 2007)

jdslyr said:


> Do any of you guys hunt the Clintonville area? ? I will be there hunting for my first WI bowhunt Nov. 2nd-17th.
> Thanks


hunt nw of it a bit. Lotta nice deer in that area


----------



## 148p&y (Aug 8, 2005)

Had some sparring and a chase going on the 13th never saw the deer clearly but they where tearing up the corn chasing. Seeing alot of scrapes.


----------



## wbldress (Oct 14, 2012)

Rkhunter01 said:


> pretty sweet pictures! any scrapes showing up anywhere for anyone??
> none here in the green bay area


We have 2 scrapes being tended, with the amount of leaves dropping everyday he has been keeping it fresh daily.


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

All hell will break loose this week and stuff will die . Cool weather will have them on there feet. I am finally gonna go now that i can hang em up a while . Scrapes are showing up more and more. 
Tonight will kick off my season - its time !! I have 4 buck stickers burning a hole . Next week should put us in pre-rut i hope . I usually do well from here on .


----------



## huntnfishnut (Jan 12, 2011)

Sat this past weekend. Saw deer moving but just to and from food, passed a nice doe and buck fawn. Afternoon sit was very quiet Sat and Sun. Going to sit another property this weekend and hopefully poke something. Getting close now...


----------



## incutrav (Nov 23, 2005)

Shot this nice doe at 34 yards on Sunday near Siren, WI.


----------



## ACooper1983 (Jun 10, 2005)

Any of your pardeeville fellers know Noah Schmidt? I was up there for a few months working on the columbia powerhouse, he was my foreman, he hunts around there and has killed some nice deer, his sons are big time baseball studs in the area, heckuva good guy, proud to call him a friend.


----------



## sockmo (Sep 14, 2011)

holy crap thats a big 8. congrats



redsky said:


> We dropped a nice one this morn!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rkhunter01 (Jan 29, 2007)

Scrapes showed up overnight, put my cameras over them so I can finally see whats around. Saw a lot of does this last week hitting a cut soybean field, small bucks on camera nothing to show for as of yet other than basket 8s.

Had a fawn circling around me bleating non stop for hours, im assuming it got seperated from its mom. pretty cool footage of it though I got it all on camera of it bleating every ten seconds for a while.


----------



## smallowl33 (May 12, 2011)

Hoping to head out next week Tuesday for only the second time this year...stupid work. Planning on sitting on a funnel, do you guys think it will be a little early to catch a buck cruising yet?


----------



## DCStudent (Aug 25, 2009)

I'm finally gonna be able to get out this weekend. Think its too early for a little light rattling?


----------



## 148p&y (Aug 8, 2005)

ACooper1983 said:


> Any of your pardeeville fellers know Noah Schmidt? I was up there for a few months working on the columbia powerhouse, he was my foreman, he hunts around there and has killed some nice deer, his sons are big time baseball studs in the area, heckuva good guy, proud to call him a friend.


Cant say I know him. You should of worked the power plant last summer. I heard they had over 20 dead deer in the cooling pond from ehd. Was shooting with kid in the backyard last night. A booner walked under my neighbor less then 200 yds from us. Deer was moving right at sunset moonrise. Deer was walking and took off when he mouth bleated. This next week should be good.


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

Shot first one last eve. - its gonna get good from here on . Rage chisels work .


----------



## iammarty (Dec 29, 2010)

Tagged this guy last Sunday 5 miles south of Mount Horeb. I gotta stop hunting on Sunday evenings - makes for a long night when you get up for work at 4:30 Monday morning! At least I didn't have to track him - he only made it 5 yards after being hit. Love the Shuttle-T heads!


----------



## JF88 (Feb 20, 2008)

Nice buck Marty!


----------



## bjcoenen (Aug 13, 2009)

Heading out this weekend in Waupaca county. Season started good with regular deer sightings (oak hardwoods filled with acorns) then just fell off the last 10 days to nothing. Is it to early to rattle a little this weekend and if not how often?


----------



## GR82DRV (Sep 9, 2013)

*Finally* I get a weekend to hunt!... Here comes the rain... :doh:


----------



## DCStudent (Aug 25, 2009)

bjcoenen said:


> ...Is it to early to rattle a little this weekend...


I was wondering the same thing. Anybody got any input?


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

Bucks should respond , it never hurts to try . It will be effective after next week for sure. I feel any time you see rubs showing up they should come in wanting to defend their area.


----------



## BETTERTHANWORK (Jan 14, 2010)

Two guys I hunt with went out last night. One guy harvested a 6 pointer and saw two other deer. The other saw 13 deer total, no mature bucks observed.


----------



## GR82DRV (Sep 9, 2013)

DCStudent said:


> I'm finally gonna be able to get out this weekend. Think its too early for a little light rattling?


I've just never had much luck rattling. I think the buck-to-doe ratio in Wisconsin coupled with the fact that everyone is out there slamming away with antlers turns away more deer than it attracts. ...Just my own observation.


----------



## WI Buck Chaser (Feb 23, 2012)

GR82DRV said:


> I've just never had much luck rattling. I think the buck-to-doe ratio in Wisconsin coupled with the fact that everyone is out there slamming away with antlers turns away more deer than it attracts. ...Just my own observation.


I agree. I've only ever rattled in 1.5 year olds.


----------



## BlazinBreezy (Oct 19, 2013)

Had a nice size buck gruntin back at me this morning. came in to about 65 yds then bolted when some lady came walking past with her dog... frustrating morning to say the least! I need to find some private land, public is getting the best of me so far this year.


----------



## wendlandtz19 (Mar 4, 2010)

Had 1.5 old buck **** dogging a doe tonight. Also saw stud 10 pointer about 100 yards out in the marsh. Unfortunetly it looks like neighbor put a bad shot on him. I hope he lives long enough for me to get him.


----------



## j250trx (Sep 4, 2006)

Last couple of days have had a lot of scrapes showing up!


----------



## elkbowhunter13 (Jul 25, 2013)

My buck from friday night.I was hunting some hard hit Public land.


----------



## kraabel (Nov 9, 2007)

Whats everyone thinking movement is going to be like this coming week? Sure is cool out.


----------



## Wolfey (Aug 12, 2008)

Hit a nice buck tonight but hit some bone and only got maybe 6" of penetration. Searched till I ran out of batteries and have to work tomorrow but my bros gonna look for him in the morning.


----------



## WhacknstackWI (Sep 19, 2013)

Wolfey said:


> Hit a nice buck tonight but hit some bone and only got maybe 6" of penetration. Searched till I ran out of batteries and have to work tomorrow but my bros gonna look for him in the morning.


Good luck. Keep us posted!


----------



## Rkhunter01 (Jan 29, 2007)

Over the last few days I am starting to get some nice bucks on camera, starting to move around a little more. 
Weather couldnt be better, other than the high winds ....

Hoping that this cold front sticks around and we dont get a warm front come november 1st....


----------



## WhacknstackWI (Sep 19, 2013)

Rkhunter01 said:


> Over the last few days I am starting to get some nice bucks on camera, starting to move around a little more.
> Weather couldnt be better, other than the high winds ....
> 
> Hoping that this cold front sticks around and we dont get a warm front come november 1st....


I'm hoping the same too. With lows in the 20's all week and tomorrow being the high temp for the week (43 degrees), we should start seeing more and more signs of rut activity. Can't wait!


----------



## DCStudent (Aug 25, 2009)

GR82DRV said:


> I've just never had much luck rattling. I think the buck-to-doe ratio in Wisconsin coupled with the fact that everyone is out there slamming away with antlers turns away more deer than it attracts. ...Just my own observation.


I have never had much luck with it either, but for some reason i still always want to try. I hunt private land and the buck to doe ratio is actually pretty decent. I was out this weekend and only saw a spike and fork horn saturday morning. Nothing saturday evening, sunday morning or sunday evening. It made for some dreary sits in the rain.


----------



## doeman (Oct 14, 2009)

Congrats on a nice buck!


----------



## Wolfey (Aug 12, 2008)

We never found the buck I hit last night. My brother and grandpa went out at 8:30 this morning and searched till 3 this afternoon and couldn't find any blood which I'm sure the rain washed away. I hope that buck lived but I'm sure I'll never see him again.


----------



## WhacknstackWI (Sep 19, 2013)

Just checked the cam and mock scrapes today. Scrapes are getting hit hard. Finally have a decent buck wandering around.


----------



## Bowshaft48 (Feb 28, 2012)

elkbowhunter13 said:


> View attachment 1787735
> My buck from friday night.I was hunting some hard hit Public land.


Where did you check that deer in? you look familiar.......Anyway this last weekend was slow here in the western side of Wisconsin for me. Seemed like the rain and mixture of snow kept them down just about until dark when it was time to get out of the stand. This upcoming weekend should be a heck of a lot better for us. Good luck to all! I may or may not try to rattle this weekend, it will all depend on whats happening Friday. Doesn't hurt to get a little aggressive with your calls. Just don't be overaggressive lol.


----------



## Voldy27 (Oct 17, 2012)

My uncle took the headlands off on the corn and immediately put a stand and camera on the edge. Finally have the first shooter on camera and getting 200 pictures a night. With all this rain this past week, he said the earliest the corn will be off is in three weeks. Hopefully all the rut action is not in the corn this year.


----------



## highview72 (Aug 19, 2009)

Most of the corn is off in my neck of the woods but Im still not seeing much rut activity


----------



## WIhoytarcher1 (Apr 13, 2009)

highview72 said:


> Most of the corn is off in my neck of the woods but Im still not seeing much rut activity


Where are you located? Im just west of coleman and almost all of our corn is still standing. Much to my dissapointment!


----------



## JF88 (Feb 20, 2008)

I would say the majority of the corn around Green Bay area has been harvested, still see some standing. Unfortunately the couple corn fields on the farm I hunt is still up.


----------



## bishjr (Aug 1, 2008)

Shot a doe on public land on Oct. 19th. Now to start chasing some bucks, and this cold weather couldn't of arrived at a better time!


----------



## ACooper1983 (Jun 10, 2005)

Bowshaft48 said:


> Where did you check that deer in? you look familiar.......Anyway this last weekend was slow here in the western side of Wisconsin for me. Seemed like the rain and mixture of snow kept them down just about until dark when it was time to get out of the stand. This upcoming weekend should be a heck of a lot better for us. Good luck to all! I may or may not try to rattle this weekend, it will all depend on whats happening Friday. Doesn't hurt to get a little aggressive with your calls. Just don't be overaggressive lol.


I had the same experience in north western jackson county, shot a spiteful doe friday that thought she smelled something and started stomping, unfortunatly for her she was looking 3 or 4 trees to the right :-D


----------



## kraabel (Nov 9, 2007)

Hey guys, I don't know how many of you have a Facebook account. But I started a live from the stand group to share what is going on in the state. Join if you would like. https://m.facebook.com/groups/572354822802129?ref=bookmark&__user=530023589


----------



## Binney59 (Nov 28, 2008)

kraabel said:


> Hey guys, I don't know how many of you have a Facebook account. But I started a live from the stand group to share what is going on in the state. Join if you would like. https://m.facebook.com/groups/572354822802129?ref=bookmark&__user=530023589


That's a pretty cool idea. Will join up tomorrow. Thanks


----------



## WI Buck Chaser (Feb 23, 2012)

My grandpa just called saying scrapes have blown up in the past few days. I'm going to try to get out there tomorrow afternoon. Can't wait!


----------



## camohunter24736 (Oct 15, 2007)

I was out today. Seen a few new scrapes. Nothing to really get excited about in Marathon county.


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

*IT'S TIME !!* Be in your tree Thurs. - Fri. Dane co. pre-rut is here finally . brrrr.. -Gonna go at hard core from here on . I opted to chase pheasants this a.m. but tonight should be carnage .
Bucks seen @ 8:30 yesterday doing there thing , fightin , chasin all of it. I prefer this week better than the actual breeding phase , rut . Big boys should be on there feet more and more in daylight now.
Next week will be all day sits and hunting more mid day . I hope this is my year for a super giant .


----------



## wipy (Oct 11, 2011)

i sat last night didnt see a deer still very slow. not much going on with cams. only found one scrape and have a cam on it and its just a little guy working it. still at least a week out till it starts pivking up. i ran all 12 cams on sunday still extremley slow not a shooter anywere in the past 2 weeks.


----------



## smallowl33 (May 12, 2011)

Was out last night in dane county. Seen 3 does and one 130 to 140 inch buck. He was following the does but walking and staying about 50 yards behind them. Think it's a little early yet.


----------



## GR82DRV (Sep 9, 2013)

Out for 3 hours last night. 15 yards into the corner of an intersection between an alfalfa field, a swampy bedding area, and a finger of brushy trees that extend into the alfalfa. The perfect funnel. No deer, no squirrels, nothing. I tried a little grunting, but still blanked. (Saw 3 on the field in the dark while walking out, but those don't count)

Still a beautiful night to hunt.


----------



## peeps9217 (May 18, 2009)

Anybody in SW WI have a report on the corn harvest? I will be coming down to Vernon Co Halloween and am wondering about the corn. I am assuming it will be up for awhile. Thanks


----------



## Hoyt Havoc (Jul 27, 2006)

Little eater buck.
Story thread. http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2113027


----------



## ACooper1983 (Jun 10, 2005)

kraabel said:


> Hey guys, I don't know how many of you have a Facebook account. But I started a live from the stand group to share what is going on in the state. Join if you would like. https://m.facebook.com/groups/572354822802129?ref=bookmark&__user=530023589


i joined, says waiting on request verification might have to do something on your end before i can post?


----------



## eclark53520 (Sep 11, 2012)

I was out last night in Green County...nothing moving where I was, but the scrapes have gotten much bigger...


----------



## Diesel-Junkie (Sep 24, 2013)

I go to school at UW Platteville and ive been seeing farmers harvesting corn almost constantly for the past week. Id say its close to being all out down here


----------



## Diesel-Junkie (Sep 24, 2013)

peeps9217 said:


> Anybody in SW WI have a report on the corn harvest? I will be coming down to Vernon Co Halloween and am wondering about the corn. I am assuming it will be up for awhile. Thanks



I go to school at UW Platteville and ive been seeing farmers harvesting corn almost constantly for the past week. Id say its close to being all out down here


----------



## sbaumann14 (Mar 24, 2009)

sat out tonight...nothing. had 3 slick heads in the food plot last night, tonight, nothing. maybe tomorrow


----------



## WI Buck Chaser (Feb 23, 2012)

Saw two does, a fawn, and a fork-horn tonight. No big boys moving in daylight yet but seeing deer is always fun for me! Good to see them coming into the food plots.


----------



## amims5 (May 5, 2013)

Been hunting Buffalo hard since Sunday. Lots of scrapes but no deer. After 3 days of no deer I finally had a really nice shooter 8 coming in. A older gentleman and his dog was taking a stroll in the same spot the big 8 was coming too. No harm no foul. I hope I'm able to walk that type country at his age. At any rate, it's been rough. To the point of wondering if there are actually deer in Wisconsin.


----------



## WhacknstackWI (Sep 19, 2013)

amims5 said:


> Been hunting Buffalo hard since Sunday. Lots of scrapes but no deer. After 3 days of no deer I finally had a really nice shooter 8 coming in. A older gentleman and his dog was taking a stroll in the same spot the big 8 was coming too. No harm no foul. I hope I'm able to walk that type country at his age. At any rate, it's been rough. To the point of wondering if there are actually deer in Wisconsin.


Usually it's the northern part if the state who doesn't see deer. Weird year I guess.


----------



## WI Buck Chaser (Feb 23, 2012)

amims5 said:


> Been hunting Buffalo hard since Sunday. Lots of scrapes but no deer. After 3 days of no deer I finally had a really nice shooter 8 coming in. A older gentleman and his dog was taking a stroll in the same spot the big 8 was coming too. No harm no foul. I hope I'm able to walk that type country at his age. At any rate, it's been rough. To the point of wondering if there are actually deer in Wisconsin.


Did that happen to be this Big 8?


----------



## WhacknstackWI (Sep 19, 2013)

amims5 said:


> Been hunting Buffalo hard since Sunday. Lots of scrapes but no deer. After 3 days of no deer I finally had a really nice shooter 8 coming in. A older gentleman and his dog was taking a stroll in the same spot the big 8 was coming too. No harm no foul. I hope I'm able to walk that type country at his age. At any rate, it's been rough. To the point of wondering if there are actually deer in Wisconsin.


Usually it's the northern part if the state who doesn't see deer. Weird year I guess.


----------



## amims5 (May 5, 2013)

That would be him. He came in about 930am. Really good looking deer.


----------



## WI Buck Chaser (Feb 23, 2012)

amims5 said:


> That would be him. He came in about 930am. Really good looking deer.


Dang. Ya that was my grandpa ha. Sorry man. He's getting in shape for his annual elk hunt in CO next week. Was the deer coming in at the same time they came by?


----------



## cicero (Jan 17, 2010)

2 1/2 weeks till I head to Wisconsin!!! Can't wait, hope the deer are moving good!!!


----------



## amims5 (May 5, 2013)

No big deal, it had been a pretty uneventful day. He had been working his way that way for about 10 minutes. Who knows how it would have turned out. It was really strange. I was holding my bow and out of no where the dog came busting in and behind him the older gentleman. It was a confusing few minutes.


----------



## MattR_WI (Sep 27, 2012)

cicero said:


> 2 1/2 weeks till I head to Wisconsin!!! Can't wait, hope the deer are moving good!!!


It was slow for a few weeks. Everybody I talked to though have told me they seen lots more daytime deer movement since 2 days ago. 

Which part of WI you heading to?


----------



## boelrich2 (Sep 27, 2006)

I hunt in Northern Wisconsin in Oneida county. Worst year by far ever for me. I have been going out on average 3-4 days a week since season opener and I havnt seen a deer on stand in 4 weeks. My dad and I hunt all over on public land. We just arent seeing any deer sign in our go to spots. Even our own land we own which is 100 acres does not have much for deer this year. Im affraid its gonna get even worse.


----------



## peeps9217 (May 18, 2009)

The deer are starting to move more in the Fox Valley area. I have noticed a marked increase in car/deer crashes the past few nights.


----------



## huntnfishnut (Jan 12, 2011)

Thanks for the updates. Good to hear it is picking up a bit.


----------



## JF88 (Feb 20, 2008)

peeps9217 said:


> The deer are starting to move more in the Fox Valley area. I have noticed a marked increase in car/deer crashes the past few nights.


I noticed the same thing!


----------



## QS34Reaper (Nov 2, 2011)

I sat last week Wed-Sat and saw 34 deer total. 4 different bucks and the rest does. They are decimating the food plot and the trails look like mini ditches full of water. 

Bad timing on selling my bow has kept me down this week but I will be back up and running by Monday night. So starting Tuesday of next week I will do every day until gun season.

Last year I finally found "the tree" on a piece of land I hunt.....shot a 145" 9 and a 155lb doe out of it a week appart and saw deer out of I every sit since the 20th of October when I had the right wind to hunt it. Looking forward to getting back in it this year.


----------



## cicero (Jan 17, 2010)

MattR_WI said:


> It was slow for a few weeks. Everybody I talked to though have told me they seen lots more daytime deer movement since 2 days ago.
> 
> Which part of WI you heading to?


Buffalo County. Hunting with Bluff Country Outfitters. My buddy won a hunt on Open Seasons.com and I am going with him.


----------



## Edtred (Jul 24, 2013)

I was out yesterday a.m. Had two small bucks walk under me.
They had no intentions.

I thought I heard some grunts in my woods.
Buddy has a buck on cam making a scrape and grunting.

We are definitely in the pre-rut.
Should be good hunting here on out.


----------



## 40YardKev (Dec 8, 2010)

I'm headed to Trempeleau County on Nov 7- nov 10th. What should i expect? I've never hunted this part of Wisconsin before and I am really looking forward to it. Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## WhacknstackWI (Sep 19, 2013)

40YardKev said:


> I'm headed to Trempeleau County on Nov 7- nov 10th. What should i expect? I've never hunted this part of Wisconsin before and I am really looking forward to it. Any input would be appreciated.


You should. Be hitting it at about the right time. Bring your rattling antlers and grunt call.


----------



## Jack straw (Sep 14, 2013)

Expect rolling hills that are mostly wooded areas which are broken up by a number of large farms. This is one of the best areas in WI for trophy white tail. Expect a work out navigating the terrain. I hunt in the neighbouring county (Buffalo) and have taken, and seen some real bruisers. Good luck and enjoy.


----------



## 40YardKev (Dec 8, 2010)

Thanks guys, I'm really looking forward to getting out there and seeing what this part of your state has to offer. I have hunted in Kenosha/Racine area before and had no luck, but I am expecting better things this time.


----------



## Edtred (Jul 24, 2013)

Dress warm. Forecast for next 10 days in low 20's high 40's.
Still some leaves on the trees.
Deer are moving, so all day hunts would work.

Lot of corn still standing, so sightings are limited.
GOOD LUCK


----------



## sbaumann14 (Mar 24, 2009)

boelrich2 said:


> I hunt in Northern Wisconsin in Oneida county. Worst year by far ever for me. I have been going out on average 3-4 days a week since season opener and I havnt seen a deer on stand in 4 weeks. My dad and I hunt all over on public land. We just arent seeing any deer sign in our go to spots. Even our own land we own which is 100 acres does not have much for deer this year. Im affraid its gonna get even worse.


where ya at in Oneida?


----------



## WhacknstackWI (Sep 19, 2013)

Sitting tonight, perfect wind for the stand I'm in. Nice and brisk. Just checked my trail cam and had 3 different bucks last night. One that I would consider a shooter just after dark.


----------



## QS34Reaper (Nov 2, 2011)

WhacknstackWI said:


> Sitting tonight, perfect wind for the stand I'm in. Nice and brisk. Just checked my trail cam and had 3 different bucks last night. One that I would consider a shooter just after dark.


Yeah!!!!!! Good luck!!!!:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## WhacknstackWI (Sep 19, 2013)

QS34Reaper said:


> Yeah!!!!!! Good luck!!!!:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


Thanks buddy. I feel good about tonight.....


----------



## ozzz (Jul 30, 2010)

Anybody considering pulling all day sits yet?

Extending morning/evening sits? 

its gettng there


----------



## QS34Reaper (Nov 2, 2011)

ozzz said:


> Anybody considering pulling all day sits yet?
> 
> Extending morning/evening sits?
> 
> its gettng there


I usually don't start until after daylight savings time. But as oil as it's been it sure could make for a nice day. Might pull one or two next week.


----------



## Dampland (May 22, 2013)

My first scrapes of the year finally showed up last weekend, however the number of scrapes are still way behind a normal year.

Also finally started to get a few decent bucks on camera. 

on Friday morning 10/18, I watched a 3.5 year old 9 point chase a doe for over 30 minutes in a half-picked corn field. He never would get closer than 80 yards from my stand. He heard me grunting. but refused to leave the doe. After more than a 1/2 hour of chasing the same doe, he trotted off into thick brush, walking within 5 feet of my other stand in that area.

He then hit two new scrapes that night on my cameras.

Sunday, I watched a small 8 pointer (2.5 year old) nudge every doe he saw, while hunting again in that partly picked cornfield.

Really hoping that starting tomorrow night, the bucks start moving, and that some mature bucks finally start showing up.


----------



## WhacknstackWI (Sep 19, 2013)

boelrich2 said:


> Rhinelander area. I see 100 wolves have been killed in the state so far and they shut our zone down yesterday already as the quota has been filled


120 to be exact....good stuff!


----------



## boelrich2 (Sep 27, 2006)

Rhinelander area. Lots of public land and not much for deer


sbaumann14 said:


> where ya at in Oneida?


----------



## Bowshaft48 (Feb 28, 2012)

Well couldn't make it out this evening like I wanted to, but I advised my buddy to sit today due to the pressure change from this evening to tomorrow. Deer were def. Moving at about 5pm he had a stampede of does run by him(one doe with her tail cocked up). And who could that be...a nice 160" not 30 yards following the does. the group of does ran off and the buck followed not allowing my buddy to get a shot. BUT!!! not even 5 minutes passed he said and a monster with a bunch of junk on his antlers come strolling out and presented a 40 yard broadside shot. I went out and helped him track the deer but blood began to get real thin after about 150 yards. So we decided to give him the night to hopefully die off. Arrow only got about 4-5 inches of penetration so hopefully he did clip the lung and we find him in the morning. Only worry is coyotes. Anyway I'm dragging on. Deer seem to be moving more during daylight hours. had two shooter bucks following does today. Rubs and Scrapes have boomed in the last two days. Pressure is changing to a high pressure where I'm at, so def be hitting the woods hard this weekend.


----------



## sbaumann14 (Mar 24, 2009)

boelrich2 said:


> Rhinelander area. Lots of public land and not much for deer


gotta head over to Grunst today or tomorrow for a tune up on the Z7. used to live right behind Menards


----------



## t bone (Oct 27, 2006)

The reports are starting to come in of good daytime movement and some big boys beginning to fall! Southern WI - Northern Kettle Moraine


----------



## Rkhunter01 (Jan 29, 2007)

lot of scrapes and rubs popping up. Getting nice bucks on camera now over scrapes mostly night time... Any day now. Still seeing small bucks out feeding in daylight by me but no mature bucks really yet.


----------



## huntnfishnut (Jan 12, 2011)

Dad has been sitting a couple of evenings. Still pretty slow. Jackson County


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

Notta this a.m. - sat a fence row for traveling bucks - left @ 10 and jumped a buck that was bedded nearby . I rattled early and was suprised he didnt come in if he was there at that time . Saw a fork runnin wide open crossing the road yesterday @ 3:15 pm on my way to hunt - zero pm sit also .
Lots of tracks on the edges of all this darn corn . All my sets are surrounded by corn , if it comes off things have to improve . Havent shot anything since the last doe on Fri. - missed a hen turkey at 35 yds. yesterday - oh my .
Heres a pic of the sun coming up this morn.


----------



## CootShooter (Nov 3, 2009)

Washington County
Had a small 6 traveling the oaks around 9:30am on Tuesday.
Had 2 bucks come out of the bedding area together 1/2 before close last night. A small 4 pointer and a little bigger small 6. 



Corn still standing around 90% of my hunting spots in Washington and Waukesha Co's


----------



## Bearpawx4 (Apr 20, 2013)

ozzz said:


> Anybody considering pulling all day sits yet?
> 
> Extending morning/evening sits?
> 
> its gettng there


I will this weekend, and then again the whole first week of Nov. Time off and getting to hunt is limited,, sure can't hurt and i am biting at the bit to get out there!

Heading to our place in about 2 hours...
Haven't been up there for the last two weeks, but from what many have said, haven't missed much. But Now's the time!
Congrat's to those who have scored already!


----------



## WisBuckHunter94 (Feb 20, 2010)

2 big does and 4 fawns last night in our food plot. Eating the leaves of the brassicas steadily. The button bucks were all horned up trying to hump all the other deer. Was rather entertaining lol. My new experimental scrape tree is working like a charm though for picture inventory of what bucks are using the plot.


----------



## WisBuckHunter94 (Feb 20, 2010)

by the way any guesses on age for the above buck? He has been on camera all season long and has good brows and mass and feel like he could be a good deer in a couple more years.


----------



## MattR_WI (Sep 27, 2012)

cicero said:


> Buffalo County. Hunting with Bluff Country Outfitters. My buddy won a hunt on Open Seasons.com and I am going with him.


Good luck on your hunt. Nice area around there. 

Yesterday I was out in the Southern part of Shawano County and seen a small buck working a scrape on a field edge about an hour before dark.


----------



## Rkhunter01 (Jan 29, 2007)

Starting next week thursday I will start trying to sit almost all day. Sit till around noon in the hardwoods and then head to a field edge by feeding does for the afternoon. Even when I dont see deer for hours and hours in the morning during the rut bucks can come at any time. 
Had this guy a couple years ago walk by me 10 minutes after I left. good lesson to sit as long as you can during the rut, even if your not seeing anything.


----------



## smallowl33 (May 12, 2011)

Deer don't seem to be chasing yet. I'm in Clark County now. We are seeing a few deer but not too much "rutting" action so to speak.


----------



## GVR (Aug 12, 2013)

Marathon County, small buck was chasing some does around this morning. They wanted no part of him, but he was persistent.


----------



## WhacknstackWI (Sep 19, 2013)

Back in Marathon county again. Snuck out of work early (brought my gear), hurried to my spot, got down to my skivvies on the side of the road and changed, and got into the stand before 4. Saw about 20 turkey's last night, one deer walking the fence line about 75 yards up.


----------



## amaasbball1 (Dec 20, 2008)

Hunting Trempealeau county for the weekend. Heard the daytime movement has picked up quite a bit the last few days and lots of scrapes showing up.


----------



## chasemukluk (Jun 10, 2008)

Hey all! I also started a Twitter hash tag for the Wisconsin rut. It is #WIrut. If you are on twitter check it out. Give us some live action from the stand with pics! Good luck happy hunting!

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## amaasbball1 (Dec 20, 2008)

My buddy and I both didn't see any deer today in stands we always see deer in. Kind of frustrating but hoping it was just because of the high winds. Tomorrow looks like it should be a lot better. Anyone have any luck today in the high winds?


----------



## Bowthrow (Nov 30, 2012)

amaasbball1 said:


> My buddy and I both didn't see any deer today in stands we always see deer in. Kind of frustrating but hoping it was just because of the high winds. Tomorrow looks like it should be a lot better. Anyone have any luck today in the high winds?


Nope, high winds are typically no good. I see deer 75% of the time in the area I sat and nothing tonight.


----------



## 148p&y (Aug 8, 2005)

Lots of scrapes and chasing last 2 days. Seen 3 deer in the 130 class the last two days.


----------



## WisBuckHunter94 (Feb 20, 2010)

Anticipated not much action with high winds but sat a woods creek bottom travel route funnel between food and bedding and missed a turkey at 39 yards lol, no biggie. Went on to see 3 button bucks, 2 doe fawns, 2 does, along with a basket 6 and an up and coming 110ish 8 point, got him self filming for fun. Action is heating up and best be in the stand as much as possible now through end of season.


----------



## WI Buck Chaser (Feb 23, 2012)

Last night I saw another fork horn and some does. Nothing this morning. Tonight saw a 6-pt and a half-rack 8 right after shooting light. He might've been decent if he had both sides; probably a 3.5 year old.


----------



## WhacknstackWI (Sep 19, 2013)

Slow morning. Doing a little grunting and rattling. Shooter on cam at 430 am


----------



## walkerrunner (Nov 14, 2011)

Didn't see a deer yesterday afternoon but there are some fresh rubs where I'm at. Rattled a little this morning no luck so far. I'll check the trail cam on the way out. Good luck every one!


----------



## chasemukluk (Jun 10, 2008)

Last night buddy saw 2 bucks. One mature about 515. Couldn't tell how many points, said it was heavy. The other was a fork. I didn't see anything. We were hunting public in SE Wisconsin. Another hunter we talked to when we got out saw a mature 8. Bumped his elbow on the tree when he was drawing and it spooked. 

As others have said. Scrapes and rubs popping up all over. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bishjr (Aug 1, 2008)

My uncle shot a 137" 9 out by columbus, wi yesterday morning, and reported rutting activity. My friend passed a 130 non typical on thursday night as he thinks it is a giant that got injured over the winter due to his brows being similiar. I havnt been able to hunt my spots much in the last couple weeks, but plan to get out and sit from 11 till dusk. I know is sw wi the corn is almost all gone, and I hope this pushes the mature deer back into the woods.


----------



## TIJR. (Feb 23, 2009)

So far this yr 3 does down and 62 seen well on stand. Out of the 62 10 bucks but nothing real big 15in spread 8 the best so far. Will be back out tonight.


----------



## BlazinBreezy (Oct 19, 2013)

haven't seen anything for a week... getting a little upset here!


----------



## craigxt (Feb 27, 2006)

Rubs and scrapes are appearing in SW WI. Action has been a little slow yet. Lots of corn up yet.


----------



## njorg (Feb 22, 2012)

Pretty slow up hear in north central wi. Sat yest morning saw 8 all does and fawns. I'm seeing no buck activity and haven't got anything on cameras. Hopefully next week it picks up.


----------



## WhacknstackWI (Sep 19, 2013)

Just shipped the wife out with my son for trick or treating. Heading to the stand again for a little evening hunt. Shooter buck on cam this morning 6:30. Grunted till 9:30 didn't see anything. Back up the tree I go.


----------



## mainjet (Nov 2, 2012)

Anyone from Northern Wisc? I am going up to my place in Land O' Lakes Nov. 5-14 and I will be deer hunting for my first time in Wisc. I already have a place that I am going to be hunting but I was also interested in some areas to try on public land. Either Nicolet or Chequamegon - I know these places are huge and extend a long way. So I want to stay as close to Land O' as possible so that I am not driving 1.5 each way. 

I am not asking for your secret spot or anything like that but I would like to know if there are some specific parking areas that you know of that would be a good starting out point. Looking at Google earth and on the DNR site it's just not like being on the ground in the actual area. So if you know of a place that would be good to try and you don't mind sharing it, I sure would appreciate it.

I will be packing my stand in and setting up. No ground blind hunting or anything.

I just have never tried hunting there and I really don't even know where to start at one of these places as a place to park and head out. This will be kind of a building year to see how it goes and get my feet wet hunting up there. I normally hunt at my home in Indiana but this will be my first time up North.


----------



## GR82DRV (Sep 9, 2013)

Northeast of Stevens Point this morning on my back 40 I had a fork buck walk directly under my tree at 7:00. (Caught him on my bow-mounted Tactacam.) He seemed like he was moving for a reason... In my experience these small bucks start a couple of days ahead of their big brothers.


----------



## CootShooter (Nov 3, 2009)

mainjet said:


> I am not asking for your secret spot or anything like that but I would like to know if there are some specific parking areas that you know of that would be a good starting out point. Looking at Google earth and on the DNR site it's just not like being on the ground in the actual area. So if you know of a place that would be good to try and you don't mind sharing it, I sure would appreciate it.
> 
> I just have never tried hunting there and I really don't even know where to start at one of these places as a place to park and head out. This will be kind of a building year to see how it goes and get my feet wet hunting up there. I normally hunt at my home in Indiana but this will be my first time up North.


. 

I don't hunt up in that area, and I'm not trying to be mean or disrespectful or anything but doing the work to find the spots is most of the fun. 

Pretty sure up in the Nicolet/Chem forests you can pretty much park along the roadside (correct me if I'm wrong my Northern brethren). 

I feel like that's a harder area to hunt than compared to southern Wisco since there isn't a whole lot of edge terrain and farm fields. Regardless, go poke around and find some spots that look good on google earth... worst case scenario is you know where not to go if the place is a bust.


----------



## Bowthrow (Nov 30, 2012)

mainjet said:


> Anyone from Northern Wisc? I am going up to my place in Land O' Lakes Nov. 5-14 and I will be deer hunting for my first time in Wisc. I already have a place that I am going to be hunting but I was also interested in some areas to try on public land. Either Nicolet or Chequamegon - I know these places are huge and extend a long way. So I want to stay as close to Land O' as possible so that I am not driving 1.5 each way.
> 
> I am not asking for your secret spot or anything like that but I would like to know if there are some specific parking areas that you know of that would be a good starting out point. Looking at Google earth and on the DNR site it's just not like being on the ground in the actual area. So if you know of a place that would be good to try and you don't mind sharing it, I sure would appreciate it.
> 
> ...


I've hunted there. HUGE tracks of land. There's no one good spot or another. Check out topo's and imagery maps, compare them and find high to low spots and natural funnels.


----------



## ride509 (Jan 15, 2010)

Went out this weekend it was super slow, not one rub or scrape, talked to some grouse hunters who were covering a lot of ground they had only seen one small rub, pics are still all at night. not really hearing about alot of deer being shot in sawyer county yet. just seems very odd to me that nothing is going on. bucks on cam at night but still no day pics. considering this time last year i was watching rubs show up every day and young bucks just roaming around. 

-one confused bow hunter


----------



## smallowl33 (May 12, 2011)

My dad shot a 7 pointer and my brother got a 5 pointer Saturday night. Clark County.


----------



## Rkhunter01 (Jan 29, 2007)

Brought my buddy out to some land I hunt today, he shot a 16inch wide 8pt. It was his first deer with a bow so pretty happy for him. It was a younger 8 heckling a doe. Most pictures are at night yet, a lot of scrapes around. Should really kick off by the end of the week or this weekend I am hoping


----------



## DCStudent (Aug 25, 2009)

Better than last weekend. My brother took a nice 2.5 year old 8 point. I saw 3 different 2.5 year old 8 pointers and a little 8 point basket rack. Few more rubs and scrapes popping up. The bucks I saw didn't seem like they were into any kind of rut mode. All three were alone and just strolling through the woods. One even bedded down 30 yards in front of me and fell asleep.


----------



## peashooter (Aug 1, 2003)

ride509 said:


> Went out this weekend it was super slow, not one rub or scrape, talked to some grouse hunters who were covering a lot of ground they had only seen one small rub, pics are still all at night. not really hearing about alot of deer being shot in sawyer county yet. just seems very odd to me that nothing is going on. bucks on cam at night but still no day pics. considering this time last year i was watching rubs show up every day and young bucks just roaming around.
> 
> -one confused bow hunter


Add me to the confused list. I live and bowhunt in Sawyer county (public land) also and this year has been... dismal. I've scouted harder/smarter than ever this year and am just not finding anything promising. The rain we had earlier in the year meant not hunting as much as I'd have liked, but I have not seen a SINGLE deer while hunting this year. I could count on one hand the scrapes I found this weekend and none appear to be getting worked over with any regularity. I've made a couple mock scrapes and nothing is paying attention to them either. Just a couple rubs found and nothing bigger than thumb sized trees.

Early season doe activity on cameras looked ok, but nothing I'd consider a shooter buck on cam yet. Nothing even 3.5 or older. I have also not found ANY acorns this year either and get the same report from another Sawyer county hunter about 20 miles away. The woods I hunt has very little in the form of new clear cuts and I'm wondering if the deer are flocking to areas with more fresh cuts or possibly to the closest fields a few miles away.

To top things off, bear activity seems to be very high this year. We can't keep them off our cameras and I've seen them both from the tree and on the ground while scouting.

I sure hope things start heating up. I'm off for a week starting on Halloween and am hoping for the best. It only takes one...


----------



## ride509 (Jan 15, 2010)

> Add me to the confused list. I live and bowhunt in Sawyer county (public land) also and this year has been... dismal. I've scouted harder/smarter than ever this year and am just not finding anything promising. The rain we had earlier in the year meant not hunting as much as I'd have liked, but I have not seen a SINGLE deer while hunting this year. I could count on one hand the scrapes I found this weekend and none appear to be getting worked over with any regularity. I've made a couple mock scrapes and nothing is paying attention to them either. Just a couple rubs found and nothing bigger than thumb sized trees.
> 
> Early season doe activity on cameras looked ok, but nothing I'd consider a shooter buck on cam yet. Nothing even 3.5 or older. I have also not found ANY acorns this year either and get the same report from another Sawyer county hunter about 20 miles away. The woods I hunt has very little in the form of new clear cuts and I'm wondering if the deer are flocking to areas with more fresh cuts or possibly to the closest fields a few miles away.
> 
> ...


were are you hunting? not that i need new spots. every year it seems like we are always a week behind everyone else. i am hoping in two weeks when i get back up my cams will show something different. or i will be off to try some public land that i have scouted. it's just a real pain to get to.


----------



## peashooter (Aug 1, 2003)

ride509 said:


> were are you hunting? not that i need new spots. every year it seems like we are always a week behind everyone else. i am hoping in two weeks when i get back up my cams will show something different. or i will be off to try some public land that i have scouted. it's just a real pain to get to.


We're a bit South of Hayward. Not to be tight lipped but I'll keep it at that. This piece of land is not that big compared to something like the Cheq. forest and is also fairly hard to get to, so it doesn't get a ton of pressure during the bow season. I killed a near 160" 10 with my bow there in 2010 and have had other pictures of good deer in there since, but this year is looking tough.

Out of cusiousity what part of Sawyer are you in? I scouted the Cheq. some last year and it intrigues me but I need to check it out more. Where we were was either pine plantation or thick scrubby stuff that didn't excite us much. Didn't seem to be much in the form of food where we were (not many cuts, no oaks, obviously no fields). Right or wrong I'm more used to oak hardwoods, etc.


----------



## intheshaw (Sep 1, 2010)

Waukesha County here. Was out Saturday night and watched a young 8-point walk by at about 75 yards followed by 3 doe and a 5 yr old 8 point chasing the doe. Never came any closer but was fun to watch. No rubs yet in the area, but I'll be out again this week.


----------



## pinwheeled (Apr 27, 2008)

Buffalo County. I am still seeing groups of bucks in the fields while driving around does in the fields with them the bucks were not paying any attention to the doe's. Sat night I was sitting over an alfalfa field. 6 slick tops came out early and fed until dark. Not one buck showed up. Scrapes and rubs are pretty scarce for this time of year. getting some nice pictures of good bucks but all during the dark. its only a matter of time before the switch gets turned on. 

My buddy who hunts up in Pepin County told me that the bucks he has been seeing all have been with nose to ground and tongues hanging out.


----------



## Edtred (Jul 24, 2013)

Wis Buck


----------



## sbaumann14 (Mar 24, 2009)

Edtred said:


> View attachment 1793418
> 
> 
> Wis Buck


:mg:


----------



## bishjr (Aug 1, 2008)

Just watched 100" 8 walked 50yds from me with no real urgency in him. Picked a bad stand with the amount of wind we had tonight.


----------



## HOYTMAN37 (Oct 19, 2012)

All day sit yesterday and saw 3 does and 1 something. It was getting dark and couldnt make out its head in the woods at 60 yards very well. It never came my way anyway. It was a pretty downer of a day. On the upside there are new scrapes by the stand I was sitting and I think its going to blow up when this storm front moves out on Thursday. I did blind rattle and grunt a bit but never got any response to either. The wind could have effected deer travel yesterday also as there was 16 MPH gusts midday. There has been a big increase in scrapes and rubs but buck movement has been all at night.


----------



## schmel_me (Dec 17, 2003)

Going to be a crappy year in the northern public ground. Deer numbers seem to be ok or down slightly but the buck size is way down. 3.5 yr olds are looking very small compared to years past. Even the 4-5 yr olds from last lost quite a bit. Had a 140" buck from last year that will barely break 120" this year.


----------



## Edtred (Jul 24, 2013)

Too much corn still standing. Not as big of bucks here in west central either. Rut still to come.


----------



## GR82DRV (Sep 9, 2013)

Just a late season in Central Wisconsin. Yesterday (morning and evening) I had small bucks walk past me in two stands 5 miles apart. The big boys just aren't on their feet in daylight yet. Walking back to my car in the semi-dark last night I did encounter a nice buck in an alfalfa field...

I'm giving it a few days and then I'll be back on Friday. I'm taking ALL of next week off to hunt the early rut! Can't wait!


----------



## buckkiller13 (Jul 4, 2009)

Dad missed a 8 point last night and tonight I got busted by the same one in the same strand


----------



## hoyt561 (Feb 11, 2012)

I havent seen any rutting activity so far, I hope things start to pick up I have all week and all next week off of work. My goal is to get a nice one down this week so I can get back to work. Good luck to everyone


----------



## lakertown24 (Mar 3, 2013)

Lot of guys I know including my self are starting to see the little 2 1/2 or 3yr olds walking around. Scrapes are everywhere yet


----------



## hoyt561 (Feb 11, 2012)

Pretty slow morning just a single doe, grabbing a quick bit to eat and Ill be back in the stand from 1030 to dark. I'll update when done, good luck to all.


----------



## jawmarq (Dec 31, 2008)

2.5y 8 walked by last eveing, nothing this morning, but a few scrapes on the way to the stand got worked last night. any day now...


----------



## Bearpawx4 (Apr 20, 2013)

Well weekend was slow by me in Langlade county. Only had two small does ( this year's fawns ) come in for a total 6 hours in my small food plot.
Only one buck on camera at night, a spiker. No rubs or scrapes in the usual areas I have seen them in years past.

However on the drive home I nailed a narrow 6 pointer. Smacked that deer hard on Hwy 45 just south of Bluebird road in Shawano county at about 6:45Pm.
I have taken pride in myself as to never heading animals of any kind for the last four decades plus of driving, this deer was hauling butt coming at us full stride down through a deep ditch with tall weeds then up onto HWY 45, 
I saw a glimpse of this deer's head and top of his back, as soon as I announced to my wife Deer, a split second later Bam I had head the deer. In the split few seconds, I hit the brakes hard tried to navigate away as much as possible to the left, but there was oncoming traffic.. I believe one front tire locked the rear anti lock's kicked in, my truck almost floated hard left so I pulled back to the right away from oncoming traffic.
from my wife's perspective all she recalls is me saying Deer, braking hard, and the Deer was flying up over the Hood towards her. She said she never seen any oncoming traffic. Fortunately I believe because of the slight angle I hit the deer with the truck, when it flew up over the truck, it hit the front windshield side frame and not full onto the passenger side windshield. Wife said she thought in that instance, the deer was coming through the window. I could not believe how hard the hit was.
If I did not know it was a deer, I would of swore it was another vehicle.
Took out whole passenger side headlight, marker direction light, ripped the pass. fender back pushing it into the door , passenger door won't open. destroyed the grill, smashed in the Air conditioning condenser, the tranny cooler , into the radiator, bending the radiator into a U-Shape. Buckled the Hood, pushing it into the cowl. Took out fog lights and all plastic anything in the passenger side front end.
We got very lucky no one was injured, and an extra bonus, nothing was leaking like coolant or tranny fluid, so we could finish the 3 hour drive home from where we hit the deer.
Shawano County Sheriff was on the spot in about 20 minutes after the call, just took my personal info. then give me a tag for the Deer, ( which I had loaded up after cleaning up as much as I could of all the debris that flew off my truck, a Dodge Ram 4X4. Sheriff said they were having a lot of calls from people hitting deer in that area this year.
Getting estimates today, I haven't heard back yet on that. 
So far the deer looks pretty good all considered, left side rib cage busted up bad, front left leg broke in at least four spot's Head smashed antler's, ( small 6 ) broke away from skull.
Will finish the butchering tonight I hope, since it seems we're warming up in the next few days. I am guessing at least half the meat is OK. Got the inside tenderloins last night.


Damn Edtred that is a nice Buck! Glad the deer I hit was not that big!


----------



## mainjet (Nov 2, 2012)

Bearpawx4 said:


> Well weekend was slow by me in Langlade county. Only had two small does ( this year's fawns ) come in for a total 6 hours in my small food plot.
> Only one buck on camera at night, a spiker. No rubs or scrapes in the usual areas I have seen them in years past.
> 
> However on the drive home I nailed a narrow 6 pointer. Smacked that deer hard on Hwy 45 just south of Bluebird road in Shawano county at about 6:45Pm.
> ...


Wow, sorry to hear about he accident. Two ways of getting a deer - one feels fantastic and the other one feels like hell. But I am glad that nobody was hurt.

I always hate driving up there at night for just this reason. Every mailbox looks like a deer at night. 

It's amazing what they do to a vehicle but how little comparative damage there is to the deer. I hit a 10 pointer years ago the same way. I was going about 70 miles and hour down the highway and I thought I saw something move in the fog but it disappeared. Little did I know that it was because there was a ditch between the north bound and southbound lanes and he went down in it when he disappeared. Next time I saw him he was standing broadside in front of my car and I hit him full on. The initial hit didn't even kill it. It busted him up bad and I cut his throat to kill him.

The car had to be towed away.

again, glad you are both okay.


----------



## Bearpawx4 (Apr 20, 2013)

Thank you mainjet, 
Yeah, other then my wife being pretty shaken up, no injuries occurred to us. That deer was killed on impact, not even a twitch, when I got to it within a couple of minutes. I figure I hit it at about 50-55 mph, breaking from 58-60 mph.
It is crazy the damage they can do, and in some cases like your's, still be alive ( for awhile ) afterwards. Funny how many thought's you can have in what is only a couple of seconds, if that. I realize deer like to do a last second jump if they can... heard many stories, and seen a few pictures of them coming through windshields, etc...
Hopefully this will be my last deer collision encounter!
Heading back up Friday!


----------



## jawmarq (Dec 31, 2008)

Two forks and a doe fawn eating acorns tonight.


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

Dane co . - it's going big time now. Scrapes , rubs , and deer dying . Buddy shot an 8 today and came up on 2 bucks fightin while tracking his tonight . It's gonna get warm again dammit !! Still trying to lay eyes on my giant . Farmers are shelling corn big time now just not around any of my stands. A.M. maybe Wed. is my day. Shot my 2 roosters this morn.


----------



## JF88 (Feb 20, 2008)

Brown Cty -- kicked up a deer on way into stand. Only saw 1 deer while on stand, a good looking 2.5 year old 8 cruising edge of standing corn. Still waiting on a big boy.


----------



## QS34Reaper (Nov 2, 2011)

Hit some public close to the house so I didn't have to drive and hour to the land today. Saw a 2.5 yr old eight cruising along the drainage ditch at 30 yards out. Nearly got run over by two does being chased by a scrub at dark when I had just got out my tree. 

I was taking my climber base off and I thought I heard a grunt. All of sudden 2 doe shilouettes are on top of me heading straight by my tree with a little buck right behind them. I blew at them and the cut left on a dime to the south and ran up the ditch line where I saw the 8 an hour earlier. I was like whew. Nearly crapped my pants.

Awesome night in the woods. Squirrels are really fat. Not sure if it is all the acorns or they sensing a hard, long winter. I was sure tempted to shoot a couple. 

Can't wait to get to the land to sit. Also have not been into a landlocked piece I got access to last year. 62 acres of prime to myself. Killed a huge doe and my buck in there last year and saw several other bruisers.


----------



## hoyt561 (Feb 11, 2012)

Finally saw some rutting activity last night. A small 8 was bird dogging a doe on top of the ridge. Should be really cranking this weekend and next week. Good luck to everyone post them up after letting the air out of them


----------



## hoyt561 (Feb 11, 2012)

The switch has been flipped. Party on Wayne


----------



## CootShooter (Nov 3, 2009)

hoyt561 said:


> The switch has been flipped. Party on Wayne


What county are you in?


----------



## goodoldgus (Nov 14, 2007)

Seeing more activity and buck movement the last two days. One guy in our group shot a pretty nice 9 pointer that had two bigger bucks with him. The 9 is the only deer that gave him a shot. Will be sitting all day tomorrow and Friday once I get home from traveling for business. Party on Garth!


----------



## hoyt561 (Feb 11, 2012)

CootShooter said:


> What county are you in?


Kenosha, bucks grunting and chasing does all over and I ended missing a really nice buck idk what it was it just happened so fast. Thought he was at 30 ended up being at 25, talk about a bummer but I just saw him again at 130


----------



## justanotherbuck (Aug 5, 2007)




----------



## ikkie (Nov 14, 2012)

Was hoping to get out bowhunting for the first time this year but didn't happen...next year for sure though! Looking forward to my fist bowhunting experience! Now just hoping I can find a decent place to hunt! Good luck to everyone this year and congrats to those who have already drawn blood!


----------



## lotalota (Apr 28, 2007)

I start my 6 day hunt tomorrow night in Grant County. Here's hoping it's game on with the rut!


----------



## BlueByYou2000 (Sep 23, 2005)

I start my 9 day hunt starting Saturday. Should be primetime here in Sauk County. Have stayed out of the woods much more this year hoping to leave as much sent out of the woods as possible. We also pulled all cams about a month ago. I have 5 primary stands, 3 on one property and 2 on another. The property with 3 we have only hunted twice, and that was over 2 weeks ago. Really juiced for the upcoming 9 days starting Saturday.


----------



## ozzz (Jul 30, 2010)

Sat some fresh scrapes I walked into on my way to another spot an heavy pressure public tonight. No deer. Some of the biggest turkeys I have ever seen in my life though.

SE Wisco

Cant wait to get into some of my better spots


----------



## gmchiryder (Dec 28, 2004)

Finally starting to get a few daytime pics of bucks in waukesha county. Now if only they would cut the corn.


----------



## jawmarq (Dec 31, 2008)

One little 6 tonight, doesn't seem like its on to me.Dane Co.


----------



## ride509 (Jan 15, 2010)

i am not able to make it up until the second weekend of november I hope things in saywer county have warmed up from last weekend. Keep the updates comming in


----------



## amaasbball1 (Dec 20, 2008)

Had a fork horn come by and hit a scrape by my stand this evening. First activity I have seen all week so I'm hoping the rut is going to hit soon.


----------



## Edtred (Jul 24, 2013)

Getting lot on trail cam but all At night. Heard a couple grunting. Still early.


----------



## WI Buck Chaser (Feb 23, 2012)

My cousin said he had a nice 2.5 or 3.5 year old 8-pt cruising around his stand this afternoon with his nose to the ground. I'm pumped for this weekend. Can't wait to get back in the tree tomorrow afternoon!


----------



## peashooter (Aug 1, 2003)

Pretty long sits in the morning and evening today in Sawyer county. No deer spotted for me. My brother was out too and had an anterless deer around his tree this evening. He hunter all day with nothing seen. We're starting to have a few scrapes show up but all of them are small and don't seem to be getting checked regularly. A few bucks on cameras checking them but all at night (mostly typical all year on scrapes for us), and nothing really big yet.

We might need to get lucky to tag out on a P&Y this year, but am going to keep trying!


----------



## QS34Reaper (Nov 2, 2011)

I had does in the plot early...4:45-5pm and acting very edgy last night and I grunted in a long bodied buck at just a cpl minutes before last light. 

He came in tail straight out and neck hair puffed up. Cut the corner of the plot where the does were 22 yds in front of me. Tall and fair mass....still second guessing this one! 

It is early yet and the does are thick by me so more is yet to come. 

My buddy sat some public a few miles away and had bucks chasing does and sparring in the field next to the public. Said he saw as many as 20 in the field at one time. He was pretty pumped. 

Everyday sits after DLST! Here we go!!!! Super stoked!!!!!!!


----------



## blaze165 (Nov 29, 2011)

Not seeing a whole lot for rut activity. But was lucky enough to take a decent 11pt on property that if I wouldn't have shot it, someone else would have. Can't wait to get back out this weekend, hopefully there is some more movement the the woman gets a chance!


----------



## huntnfishnut (Jan 12, 2011)

Latest camera pull found 6 different bucks moving around...


----------



## CootShooter (Nov 3, 2009)

It helps if you guys put your county... just sayin.


----------



## hoyt561 (Feb 11, 2012)

Super slow morning here in kenosha not a deer seen and this wind is whooping my azz good luck to everyone


----------



## cicero (Jan 17, 2010)

One more week till I head out to Buffalo County!!! Hoping that I hit it just right in PRIME TIME!!!!


----------



## GR82DRV (Sep 9, 2013)

I havn't been able to hunt around home here in Portage Co. lately, but I am driving the local back roads alot in evenings and I'm still not seeing much action. I'm taking the next week off to hunt, so I hope it breaks soon. Will hunt my stands near Polonia and near Nelsonville in Portage Co., and near Pittsville in Wood Co.


----------



## TwoOver (May 27, 2011)

Dunn County - Had some decent rut activity early on in the week. (26th 27th) but after the temps warmed up it seemed like the action slowed way down. I came back to work, and rescheduled next week for vacation. I was seeing a lot of 1 1/2 yo's cruising and harrassing does, but no mature bucks cruising to speak of. Heard the peak was going to be a little later this year..around the 14th or so, so the next few weeks should start getting real good.


----------



## jawmarq (Dec 31, 2008)

Dane county. Past few days have seen more small bucks, 3 yesterday at 3,4,and 5pm, 2 today at 7 and 930am. Nothing mature yet. Very few doe sightings.


----------



## Hoyt Havoc (Jul 27, 2006)

*My sons 1st bowkilled deer and my little 8pt*

My son's first bowkilled deer. Big doe.
Story thread. http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2118868








My little 8pt.
story thread...http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2113027


----------



## WhacknstackWI (Sep 19, 2013)

Starting to rain again here in central WI buck activity has picked up. Scrapes being tended to almost everyday.


----------



## SWIFFY (Apr 18, 2012)

I went down to Buffalo county the 27th thru the 29th. Seen ten bucks in 4 sits. Shot a nice 4 1/2 the first morning. Not really any grunting or chasing though...

Although I had great action, hardly any of the other guys I hunt with were seeing anything. I couldn't be happier but id say its just ramping up! A weather change from this wet stuff should set them off!


----------



## sbaumann14 (Mar 24, 2009)

CootShooter said:


> It helps if you guys put your county... just sayin.


never heard of Muck county...just sayin


----------



## amaasbball1 (Dec 20, 2008)

3 bucks and one doe this morning in trempealeau county. Bucks were cruising and grunted in a small 6.


----------



## walkerrunner (Nov 14, 2011)

Had a 2.5 yr old 6 cruise through this a.m. green co.


----------



## GR82DRV (Sep 9, 2013)

Portage Co. Two six pointers and some does between 8:30 and and 9:30 this AM. Got some footage on my bow cam that I will post tonight.

I left my stand at 10:30 to go home for lunch and my friend who owns the dairy farm texted me to tell me that a 10-pointer crossed ther mud road in front of his tractor at 11:30, not far from my stand... DOH!


----------



## bishjr (Aug 1, 2008)

I will be hunting the next 4 evenings and possibly tomorrow morning, anyone seeing sutting activity in Grant or Iowa County?


----------



## QS34Reaper (Nov 2, 2011)

Saw two does last night. Sat a road with some fresh scrapes that just showed up the last couple days. Was looking for them to be freshened when the rains quit. 

No one showed to do so! NE Wisconsin.


----------



## Richard932 (Jul 6, 2010)

I sat in two different stands yesterday morning set I grunted a couple times 15 minutes later I had a fork come through grunting. scouted around for abit found 6 scrape and rubs on saplings. Sat on the edge of a corn field for the evening. 10 hours in the stand I only seen 1 deer kinda bummed. Taken a brake today


----------



## RodsNBows (May 26, 2009)

La Crosse Cty. Heard grunting several times this AM. Shooter at 9:30. Tall tall rack. Buddy had chasing going on this AM. Also La X.


----------



## qdmbucks (Mar 10, 2008)

Buffalo county---No deer today but others around me have seen a couple. Guy in camp killed a 146" yesterday. I think its starting but hasnt really ramped up yet. Good luck everyone. 

Matt


----------



## peeps9217 (May 18, 2009)

Seeing lots of little bucks cruising and following does every sit. The big guys are still sitting tight here. Vernon Co


----------



## mkarmstrong34 (Oct 28, 2013)

Last nite had lots of movement in the lite rain..2 small bucks 1 decent 2.5yr old 8pt..all cruising sniffing doe..this am slow..should be good nite with lite wind and dry weather for 1st nite in 3 days


----------



## zenworks911 (Oct 3, 2006)

I saw more last week. Didn't see anything today except a small fork right at dusk.


----------



## joesandi (Jun 5, 2006)

Sat tonight, in the sleet, didn't see anything. could sit later due to white ground (sleet). Shawano cty


----------



## freebird134 (Feb 8, 2009)

Last week was good to me: three hunts, three spots, three bucks, Dane County public land.


----------



## chasemukluk (Jun 10, 2008)

freebird134 said:


> Last week was good to me: three hunts, three spots, three bucks, Dane County public land.
> 
> Clark County. north of hwy 10 about 20 miles. We saw 4 doe tonight. 2 fawns and one unknown. The nubbin fawn was chasing one doe. No other bucks around. This morning saw 1 doe. Nothing behind it.




Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kchopper (Aug 15, 2008)

Marathon County here and out for the first time this year. Sat from 3:30 till dark. Had a small buck chasing 3 does 10 minutes before dark. Starting to get different bucks on the camera. Going to try it again tomorrow.

Hey freebird, how did you get three buck tags? Is that normal for Dane county on public land?


----------



## freebird134 (Feb 8, 2009)

kchopper said:


> Hey freebird, how did you get three buck tags? Is that normal for Dane county on public land?


Yeah, and I have 3 buck tags left! In CWD we get buck stickers for every antlerless we shoot, and they carry over to the next year. I shot 5 does last year. We have a ridiculous amount if deer around here. I need to kill a doe now do I have an extra buck tag next year.


----------



## Chiro_Archer (Jun 6, 2011)

This was my wife's first season of hunting ever, and we have been practicing and talking a lot about ethical shots and knowing your limits. She passed a buck the day before because she didn't feel comfortable with the shot. She was bummed out all night and then the next morning was rewarded with with this guy at 20 yards. It was a broadside shot which she double lunged him and he died within 80 yards. So proud of her!!


----------



## lakertown24 (Mar 3, 2013)

RodsNBows said:


> La Crosse Cty. Heard grunting several times this AM. Shooter at 9:30. Tall tall rack. Buddy had chasing going on this AM. Also La X.


Also in Lax cty.. had a few 120" this morning then some does in evening but nothing trailing them.


----------



## WhacknstackWI (Sep 19, 2013)

Ended up taking a cull buck last night. Had him on camera the last 3 years. First daylight opportunity on him. I just don't think he was going to develop. Anyway, hit him with the Trocar at 17 yards. Double lung pass through. Ran about 50 yards, watched him drop


----------



## HOYTMAN37 (Oct 19, 2012)

All day sit today. Dead in the AM. Only saw one dork 6 at 8;45 and stuck around until 10;30. Didn't see another deer until 4pm then all hell broke loose. Saw 7 deer (3 bucks) and one of my shooters chasing a doe at 110mph and there was no stopping them. The does are not quite ready yet but the next few days should be good. Another all day marathon for tomorrow I just hope the morning is better. Lots of scrapes and rubs around. Its just a matter of time before it blows up.


----------



## peeps9217 (May 18, 2009)

Afternoon/evening sit=1 small buck trailing not chasing a doe and then a doe with her triplets eating in the corn.


----------



## WI Buck Chaser (Feb 23, 2012)

Buffalo County -- I was out last night and today. Didn't see anything at all and haven't had many daylight pics. A couple new bucks have shown up (all at night) so it should take off soon.
Going to a new stand in the morning. Hopefully they get movin!


----------



## accboy (Apr 24, 2011)

hoyt561 said:


> Kenosha, bucks grunting and chasing does all over and I ended missing a really nice buck idk what it was it just happened so fast. Thought he was at 30 ended up being at 25, talk about a bummer but I just saw him again at 130


what part of Kenosha cnty, also hunt and live there. just spent 9 days in trempeleau cnty. slow, slow. shot a 205-dressed, 8 pointer on the 27 th. way to early this year. good luck.


----------



## accboy (Apr 24, 2011)

amaasbball1 said:


> 3 bucks and one doe this morning in trempealeau county. Bucks were cruising and grunted in a small 6.


just got back from a week there. very slow- early, just started to pick up couple days before we left. buddy hit one last night an I shot 8 pointer 205# dressed. on the 27th. good luck. private or public.


----------



## hoyt561 (Feb 11, 2012)

accboy said:


> what part of Kenosha cnty, also hunt and live there. just spent 9 days in trempeleau cnty. slow, slow. shot a 205-dressed, 8 pointer on the 27 th. way to early this year. good luck.


Idk if you've ever heard of Breezy Hill Nursery? Thats my families company and I hunt all their land.


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

Dane , Green co. - lots of daytime activity . Few does have come in as well . Killed a dork yesterday pm
that had a healed up broken shoulder , oposite side rack showed it as well - UGLY . I thought he had been hit recently but not so , dragging and gimping front leg so i burned one of five stickers .Tons of sign on all edges of the dang corn fields everywhere !! I pray the harvest keeps up if we get no more rain , what an outstanding rut year . 1 doe , 1 buck . i,m way behind this year but got a feeling i can catch up this week . Good luck to all those on your vacations this week . - CARNAGE !!


----------



## sbaumann14 (Mar 24, 2009)

the guy I'm after is still coming in late...thought I caught sight of him yesterday, but he hung up and wouldn't come closer....


----------



## B-man715 (Aug 22, 2010)

2:00 pm on Halloween 

Polk County


----------



## sbaumann14 (Mar 24, 2009)

VERY nice


----------



## amaasbball1 (Dec 20, 2008)

accboy said:


> just got back from a week there. very slow- early, just started to pick up couple days before we left. buddy hit one last night an I shot 8 pointer 205# dressed. on the 27th. good luck. private or public.


Private land near strum. 205 dressed is a big boy! Got pics?


----------



## WI Buck Chaser (Feb 23, 2012)

Buffalo County -- Sat this morning and saw a little 4-pt at 6:45. I heard some really loud grunting around 8:30 but never saw him. 
After hunting I checked a cam that I put on a part of the farm we don't usually hunt. Had bucks on bucks in that valley. I'll post pics in a bit.


----------



## BlueByYou2000 (Sep 23, 2005)

This are excellent in Sauk County. Bud shot this 6.5 year old 11 point last night (pic below). Last night I passed on a mature 8, just not what I was looking for. Here he is https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MpWuaEW2Yoo .Also saw a dandy 12 with split G2s this morning that my other bud saw 10 minutes later. He decided to pass but is now kicking himself as he was a 150ish buck, but young. We have the whole week off and we have been seeing tons the past 2 days. Its ON here!


----------



## WI Buck Chaser (Feb 23, 2012)

Nice mature 10

















Check out the brows on this guy!


----------



## WI Buck Chaser (Feb 23, 2012)

Is this half rack the same buck as the pics after? I'm afraid it is.


----------



## BlazinBreezy (Oct 19, 2013)

not seeing much on the public land around here, nothing close enough to shoot... cpl buddies have a some does down but nothing worth bragging yet!


----------



## chasemukluk (Jun 10, 2008)

BlazinBreezy said:


> not seeing much on the public land around here, nothing close enough to shoot... cpl buddies have a some does down but nothing worth bragging yet!


Saw a spike chasing 2 fawn does around the field tonight that was it. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

gimpy dork filled the freezer . Washed my Rage and gettin back at it in morn.


----------



## HOYTMAN37 (Oct 19, 2012)

All day sit again today with a repeat of yesterday. Crappy morning with zero deer seen and ended up only seeing 4 in the afternoon and all were slicksters. Pretty windy today and that could have been alot of the reason for the low deer sightings. Things have got to turn pretty quick.


----------



## craigxt (Feb 27, 2006)

All does last night in SW WI. I ended up putting one in the freezer. The smaller bucks are still getting hit on the highway but no big bucks yet. I am thinking next week will be a lot better.


----------



## jodipuma (Feb 24, 2011)

Ok this is my first year trying to hunt the rut. First of all I'm not seeing anything! Any tips? If I send maps could somebody help with stand selection, what wind to hunt on, when to grunt or rattle? Any help is appreciated


----------



## jodipuma (Feb 24, 2011)

Forgot to mention I'm hunting Juneau and Adams county


----------



## bishjr (Aug 1, 2008)

I hunted tonight and seen 2 does with nothing chasing them! I'm saying the rut will be here next week in grant/iowa county. I still have yet to hear from people about seeing deer chasing down here.


----------



## CootShooter (Nov 3, 2009)

Hunted all weekend on private land in southern Washington county. I saw 6 deer total (also heard 1 buck grunting and crashing through the marsh right at daybreak on Sunday). 
1 fork at 8:00am, 3 does around the noon hour, and something that crept through the brush about 100 yards out just before close on Saturday. 1 small buck I rattled in on Sunday.

Man I thought Sunday morning was gonna be the start of it when i heard that buck grunting and then heard him sloshing around in the marsh right when the sun came up. Nope, not yet. I did hear a combine running for the last hour of the day yesterday, though, so hopefully the friggin corn will get cut in the next day or two and get all the deer out of the fields.


----------



## Binney59 (Nov 28, 2008)

I sat Saturday morning in Tigerton area with a decoy and only saw one spike. That evening I sat on a ridge that they bed on and had several does bedded around me, 13 spotted in total, but they were being left alone for the most part. One small buck followed the last doe towards the fields and I did have a nice 9 that was pushing 130 come through at 1:30 but other than rubs and scrapes there were no real signs of the rut.


----------



## huntnfishnut (Jan 12, 2011)

Was at work and the wife texts me to check our email. She was home for lunch and had an 18" 8 or 10 cruise through the back yard. We live on the east side of Stevens Point in a subdivision. A lot of trees, but still very urban. Nice buck.


----------



## huntnFiend (Feb 17, 2009)

Hunted Jefferson County all weekend and saw one small 8 pt bumping doe around. That was it. Pretty discouraging when you sit through some of the **** weather and don't even see a decent buck. Thats hunting I guess. I did leave a memo on a piece of paper in the woods reminding the deer that they get to have sex now. Hopefully they see it and get moving!


----------



## MossyOak628 (Nov 4, 2013)

I sat most of thr weekend and only seen 4 doe. It doesn't seem the rut or even pre rut has kicked in here in Monroe County. I did have some nice bucks on trail cam sparring in September but thats about it here!


----------



## sbaumann14 (Mar 24, 2009)

Heater Body Suit purchase...question for WI northern MI and MN hunters 



just bought my heater body suit... how much do you layer under it at say, 30 degrees? 20 degrees? ect... thanks! 


by the way, got the new O3 series on sale at Badgers sports in Phillips, Wi for $335 out the door!!!


----------



## Bearpawx4 (Apr 20, 2013)

Windy one today in Langlade county. Spook two local doe fawns going into stand this morning. Nothing since. Never really had much luck seeing anything on windy days, but Hey, took the week off to bow hunt. Seeing some rubs and scrapes while walking around over the weekend. But not seing Any bucks during daylight yet.


----------



## iammuskyunter (Apr 22, 2012)

I started bow hunting last year. Took my first deer on Nov 1 in Richland County.


----------



## huntnFiend (Feb 17, 2009)

Congrats muskyhunter! How addicting is that feeling huh?


----------



## WisBuckHunter94 (Feb 20, 2010)

Hunted rusk county thursday and friday. Big woods and tag swamp type stuff and didnt see anything. Not a damn deer. Decided to head back to waupaca county dmu 62b. Saturday evening raining and saw a couple button bucks. Sunday morning sat travel funnel and saw 5 different smaller bucks acting rutty. Got into one of my better stands that is on the outskirts of bedding area as we finally had the right wind for that set (SE). From noon till dark saw two shooters checking and bumping up does along with a constant parade of smaller 1.5 to 3.5 yo bucks and does and fawns, saw 24 different deer total... Seems like a switch was definitely flipped after that rain quit Saturday night. Wont be able to get out till Thursday through sunday again but fine with me as its suppose to be warm and rainy tuesday and wednesday. Best of luck to all and best be out as much as possible now through gun season


----------



## DCStudent (Aug 25, 2009)

iammuskyunter said:


> I started bow hunting last year. Took my first deer on Nov 1 in Richland County.


Congrats! 

I'm heading out to Crawford County tomorrow for 6 days. Supposed to rain Tuesday afternoon and wednesday morning, other than that it should be good weather. I'm pumped!


----------



## sbaumann14 (Mar 24, 2009)

rain supposed to end tonight, clear tomorrow with rain/snow mix coming in tomorrow night....I'll be in the stand all day


----------



## hoyt561 (Feb 11, 2012)

jodipuma said:


> Ok this is my first year trying to hunt the rut. First of all I'm not seeing anything! Any tips? If I send maps could somebody help with stand selection, what wind to hunt on, when to grunt or rattle? Any help is appreciated


Check your inbox.


----------



## lakertown24 (Mar 3, 2013)

Anybody else hunting Lacrosse county? I start my vacation tomorrow and hope it hasent busted loose already


----------



## QS34Reaper (Nov 2, 2011)

NE Wisconsin....saw 11 deer this evening. Didn't get out till late. Had to finish stacking and covering wood at the cabin. 

Showered up quick. Ran across the street and set up on the north end of the pond and food plot. A cpl groups of does (7) came out into the plot and were acting anoyed and the little bucks followed shortly after. 3 different ones. Not really chasing but just trying to get close. 

Here is the really sucky part....that's only ten deer....the last one to come out was a giant. Much bigger than my biggest which grossed a smidge over 170. Had him broadside at 37 yards with plenty of light in the wide open and had to pass on the shot because the tree was moving around in the wind too much.

I was very surprised to see him as no big rubs have showed up yet, as they annually do..and I don't use cameras so it ain't like I know who is lurking around. South wind was steadily in my favor the whole time so not one deer had a clue I was there. Snuck out after dark. 

Looking forward to tomorrow.


----------



## ozzz (Jul 30, 2010)

Killed this buck Nov 2 Sauk Co

I sat all day. Had two forkers running stupid in the morning and then nothing until he walked through at 4 pm.


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

Nice deer Ozzz !!!


----------



## sbaumann14 (Mar 24, 2009)

sweet Ozzz! Everyone should be out today, snow on the way tonight!


----------



## MossyOak628 (Nov 4, 2013)

Any one seeing any RUT activity around Monroe or Juneau County? Going to extend my weekend for hunting but not sure if I want to do it this weekend or next?


----------



## huntnfishnut (Jan 12, 2011)

Great buck Ozzz


----------



## CootShooter (Nov 3, 2009)

Was out this morning in southern Washington county and 1/2 hour after open had 1 nice buck skirt the edge of a marsh on the adjacent property 200 yards away from where i was hunting. He just leisurely walked from one woodlot to another. I had to boogie a little early to get home and get some work done, so I'm not sure if he was lookin for love or not.


----------



## MossyOak628 (Nov 4, 2013)

Bucks are up and chassing does here in Oakdale, WI (Monroe County)


----------



## WI Buck Chaser (Feb 23, 2012)

Went out this morning before class and didn't see a deer. They very well could've been there though; it was super foggy and I couldn't see much more than 100 yards. 
Tomorrow looks promising. I'll be out in the afternoon.


----------



## chasemukluk (Jun 10, 2008)

HEADS UP. Still ticks in the woods. Pulled a deer tick off my leg on Sunday morning. Found another crawling on my hand Saturday night. This is in West Central Wisconsin, Clark county. Calling my doc in the morning.








Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

Very true on the ticks , they are terrible right now here in Dane co. Between the dogs and friends we have found 6 this week .
Made a mid day sit 9 til 1:30 today - saw nothing . Corn has still got me screwed up and its raining again , arrrghhhh .


----------



## sbaumann14 (Mar 24, 2009)

Took a shot at a 6pt tonight...hit a tree branch :angry:


----------



## xxevilfrogxx (Mar 8, 2010)

Anyone hunting Washburn or Sawyer county? I sat for about 4 hours this afternoon and didn't see anything.


----------



## lakertown24 (Mar 3, 2013)

I still haven't seen a bit of activity in lacrosse cty... just feels like im missing something while everyone else is seeing great action only a few miles away.


----------



## ride509 (Jan 15, 2010)

going out this weekend in sawyer county... 2 weeks ago there was nothing going on hoping for more !! keep us updated


----------



## xxevilfrogxx (Mar 8, 2010)

ride509 said:


> going out this weekend in sawyer county... 2 weeks ago there was nothing going on hoping for more !! keep us updated


Scraps popping up in the past week.. I spooked some Does couple days ago walking in.. Friend shot a small buck couple weeks ago... It was more busy in the woods last year at this time in Washburn county.


----------



## sbaumann14 (Mar 24, 2009)

2-3in of snow on ground...NW wind 10-12 :wink: I'm in a tree!!


----------



## zenworks911 (Oct 3, 2006)

I should have gone out this morning. I saw quite a few deer out after daylight and there is about 2 inches of fresh snow on the ground. Dumb move on my part. :-(


----------



## lakertown24 (Mar 3, 2013)

In the tree no snow but might some flurries later, winder then heck. No deer yet


----------



## jerkeife (Feb 12, 2010)

sbaumann14 said:


> Took a shot at a 6pt tonight...hit a tree branch :angry:


Did that Sunday night on a 10 pt. still scraped his back but I was so pissed I threw my hat from the tree. Hoping he comes back


----------



## sbaumann14 (Mar 24, 2009)

I didn't know I missed till I checked the arrow...then I was pissed :BangHead:


----------



## jawmarq (Dec 31, 2008)

Have off tomorrow through wednesday. Looks like tomorrow morning will be great with the cold snap tonight. Cams have been showing lots of movement.


----------



## hypovolemicshok (Jan 22, 2008)

Shot a nice 13 pointer yesterday by Sauk City. Heard a couple deer earlier that morning but didn't see them. He came through at 0700. Driving up to Shawano after I saw quite I few in the fields but mostly doe. Did see one nice buck on some public land by Shawano when I got up here.


----------



## QS34Reaper (Nov 2, 2011)

Huge bodied public land nine hit the dirt this afternoon. Guessing a dressed weight of 185 maybe one 190. Waiting on help to get him out as he is way back in there! 

At 2:36 all hell broke loose. Bucks chasing does all over around me. After it all subsided I could see this guy about 80 yards out heading to the creek bottom from a crp field. Rattled him in and passed one shot...then looked him over again and thought that is a good solid public land buck. So he got the business when stopped and started making a scrape.

Deer is found. Just need help getting him out. Was a great afternoon in the Wisconsin woods!!


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

QS34Reaper said:


> Huge bodied public land nine hit the dirt this afternoon. Guessing a dressed weight of 185 maybe one 190. Waiting on help to get him out as he is way back in there!
> 
> At 2:36 all hell broke loose. Bucks chasing does all over around me. After it all subsided I could see this guy about 80 yards out heading to the creek bottom from a crp field. Rattled him in and passed one shot...then looked him over again and thought that is a good solid public land buck. So he got the business when stopped and started making a scrape.
> 
> Deer is found. Just need help getting him out. Was a great afternoon in the Wisconsin woods!!


Whhoooo hooo !! in for the pics. - GETTIN HER DONE.


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

Lots of does in estrous right now. Iowa , Dane ,Green . - Lock down on some big boys this p.m. my buddy saw in Ridgeway . Gonna try there Fri. with him . I only need one big one , freezer is full already .


----------



## sbaumann14 (Mar 24, 2009)

nothing tonight...27 degrees and every step sounds like I'm stepping on crushed cans


----------



## QS34Reaper (Nov 2, 2011)

197 lb 9 point from public land in NE Wisconsin. Has a busted G2 on left side. Took us over 3 hours to get him out. I am hurting to say the least. Getting to old for this.....need an escort to my stands and a work crew to get them out! Lol


----------



## JF88 (Feb 20, 2008)

Nice buck reaper!!


----------



## QS34Reaper (Nov 2, 2011)

JF88 said:


> Nice buck reaper!!


Thanks man!!


----------



## Wolfey (Aug 12, 2008)

Shot this buck last night at 5:00. Gonna weigh him tomorrow but he's my biggest bodied buck with a bow and maybe the biggest with any weapon. He was just cruising looking for does and came right at me and I shot him walking at 10 yards. He let out a deep grunt as soon as he got hit and plowed through some thick stuff and made it to a small crp field but only made it 15 yards maybe into it and piled up. The exodus put him down quick and he bled like crazy love these heads.


----------



## Luke M (Aug 24, 2012)

Nice bucks guys!! I cant wait to get out again, Friday morning cant get here soon enough!


----------



## highview72 (Aug 19, 2009)

QS34Reaper said:


> 197 lb 9 point from public land in NE Wisconsin. Has a busted G2 on left side. Took us over 3 hours to get him out. I am hurting to say the least. Getting to old for this.....need an escort to my stands and a work crew to get them out! Lol
> View attachment 1800017
> 
> View attachment 1800018



Nice Buck! Was he chasing does? What county?


----------



## huntnfishnut (Jan 12, 2011)

Come on Saturday...


----------



## QS34Reaper (Nov 2, 2011)

highview72 said:


> Nice Buck! Was he chasing does? What county?


Yes....he and 3 others were all chasing 9 different does. At 2:36 all hell broke lose and does were being chased all over me. I heard 4 different bucks grunting for nearly 10 minutes as all of this took place. When it subsided this guy was sneaking back into the bedding area about 80 yards out to look for more love I presume. A quick rattling sequence and a grunt or two and he came in ears back, hair standing up on end like he was on a string. Passed on two shots not sure if I wanted to shoot him. 

At thirty yards I could see how big his body was when he went to make a scrape and the licking branch was easily over 6ft off the ground and he had no probs reaching it. Sealed the deal for me for a public land buck. Waupaca county!


----------



## MossyOak628 (Nov 4, 2013)

chasemukluk said:


> HEADS UP. Still ticks in the woods. Pulled a deer tick off my leg on Sunday morning. Found another crawling on my hand Saturday night. This is in West Central Wisconsin, Clark county. Calling my doc in the morning.
> View attachment 1799058
> 
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


I just had the same thing and same looking bite on my forarm. I'm also from west central wisconsin. (Juneau county) what did your doctor tell you?


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

Great bucks guys !!! Mine aint that big but hes dead . Killed this a.m. again - started a post on the hunt. He came in slow but dedicated , had a fork trot thru a few moments earlier. Dane co.


----------



## bishjr (Aug 1, 2008)

I'm heading out at noon to sit in iowa county, and hoping to have a buck hit the dirt tonight.


----------



## qdmbucks (Mar 10, 2008)

Buffalo County---My first day of a 7 day hunt. Nothing moving so far. Some guys in camp saw some movement last night but not a lot. Just doesn't seem to be rocking here just yet.

matt


----------



## huntnFiend (Feb 17, 2009)

Jefferson County-

Still just seeing the young ones running around. I have not talked to anybody around here seeing much either.


----------



## WI Buck Chaser (Feb 23, 2012)

Buffalo County -- hunted yesterday afternoon and just saw a little buck cruising while I was hanging my stand. Buddy about a mile away saw a 130s today.
Hopefully it picks up this weekend. I'll probably be hunting all day Friday-Monday.


----------



## Bowthrow (Nov 30, 2012)

194lb 10 point. He was following a doe and was really rutted up even though she wasn't ready. I watched another mature 8 tonight following 2 does that weren't ready either. He was ah grunting away though. 










I made another post about this deer. I was told by the butcher it was 3&1/2 just looking at it. When I bright it in to the taxidermy last night and he skinned the cape and checked the teeth it ended up being closer to 9&1/2 which is why the rack is smaller than what would be expected on such a large deer. 

Finally started seeing rubs and a small scrape today.


----------



## Bowthrow (Nov 30, 2012)

Here's a shot of just the antlers. The size of his head takes away from the antlers lol. 










Just for a rut update, this boy had been fighting hard. Tips broke off, his jaw was infected from an antler hit, the bridge of his nose was cut open and 2 front teeth were busted from fighting. I could smell him 20 yards away his glands were so stenchy.


----------



## chasemukluk (Jun 10, 2008)

MossyOak628 said:


> I just had the same thing and same looking bite on my forarm. I'm also from west central wisconsin. (Juneau county) what did your doctor tell you?


He said if it doesn't get any bigger, and i dont show any other symptoms like achiness or rashes I'll be fine. If I feel achy, or the bite gets bigger, or I break out in rashes I should go in and they will give me an antibiotic to clear it up in a couple days. Also said that only about 1 in 20 patients show these symptoms after a deer tick bite. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dotzero (Dec 8, 2003)

Portage Co. public land: Have not seen any rutting activity in the last 12 days. Anyone else from the area seeing anything?


----------



## kraabel (Nov 9, 2007)

Sounds like it is time to get in the stand. Lots of big ones hitting the ground. Join this Facebook page if your interested. Live from the stand wisconsin. https://m.facebook.com/groups/572354822802129?ref=bookmark&__user=530023589


----------



## Bowthrow (Nov 30, 2012)

QS34Reaper said:


> 197 lb 9 point from public land in NE Wisconsin. Has a busted G2 on left side. Took us over 3 hours to get him out. I am hurting to say the least. Getting to old for this.....need an escort to my stands and a work crew to get them out! Lol
> View attachment 1800017
> 
> View attachment 1800018



Man it's amazing the amount of good bucks on public land. Mine was taken on public land too in Sheboygan county. Kit proves doin your homework and putting in your time pays off.


----------



## QS34Reaper (Nov 2, 2011)

Bowthrow said:


> Man it's amazing the amount of good bucks on public land. Mine was taken on public land too in Sheboygan county. Kit proves doin your homework and putting in your time pays off.


Yes sir! Told my buddy today that I lease with I feel like I shot a booner. There is a special something that goes with killing mature deer off of heavily pressured public land. You really gotta be dialed in and ready to put the time in. I killed that buck on an all day sit. Went as far as I could go and got away from the ppl. Nothing better IMO despite how much work it was getting him out!


----------



## Bowthrow (Nov 30, 2012)

QS34Reaper said:


> Yes sir! Told my buddy today that I lease with I feel like I shot a booner. There is a special something that goes with killing mature deer off of heavily pressured public land. You really gotta be dialed in and ready to put the time in. I killed that buck on an all day sit. Went as far as I could go and got away from the ppl. Nothing better IMO despite how much work it was getting him out!


Man I hear ya. My drag was 3&1/2 hours plus a 30 minute boat ride and a 30 minute ride home. So worth it!


----------



## QS34Reaper (Nov 2, 2011)

Bowthrow said:


> Man I hear ya. My drag was 3&1/2 hours plus a 30 minute boat ride and a 30 minute ride home. So worth it!


The buck in my pic on my profile was killed last year off the same piece. Dressed over 200 and was another nine. Scored better than this one cause this one has a broke off left G2. Doesn't matter as I don't have them scores anyway. The one from last year was shot in a different area of the same piece.

What's funny is I got land with food plots and hang on stands with some great bucks too. But I just like getting t done on public land. I feel a greater sense of accomplishment. Call me crazy but......


----------



## Bowthrow (Nov 30, 2012)

QS34Reaper said:


> The buck in my pic on my profile was killed last year off the same piece. Dressed over 200 and was another nine. Scored better than this one cause this one has a broke off left G2. Doesn't matter as I don't have them scores anyway. The one from last year was shot in a different area of the same piece.
> 
> What's funny is I got land with food plots and hang on stands with some great bucks too. But I just like getting t done on public land. I feel a greater sense of accomplishment. Call me crazy but......


I'll drink ta that. Much bigger pay off. I've spent hours looking over topo's and imagery just to find a spot that will pay. Then a guy has to find a way to get there and find a way to set up. Cheers bro.


----------



## QS34Reaper (Nov 2, 2011)

Bowthrow said:


> I'll drink ta that. Much bigger pay off. I've spent hours looking over topo's and imagery just to find a spot that will pay. Then a guy has to find a way to get there and find a way to set up. Cheers bro.


Cheers back at'chya man! I am gonna milk this spot every year until somebody else figures out how to get back in there. :wink: 

Happy hunting man!


----------



## bishjr (Aug 1, 2008)

Tonights sit ended with seeing 1 deer at 3:00, and nothing else afterwards. Definitely disappointing considering the time of the year.


----------



## QS34Reaper (Nov 2, 2011)

Wolfey said:


> Shot this buck last night at 5:00. Gonna weigh him tomorrow but he's my biggest bodied buck with a bow and maybe the biggest with any weapon.


What did this pig weigh in at Wolfey? I am gonna guess 215 dressed.


----------



## Wolfey (Aug 12, 2008)

QS34Reaper said:


> What did this pig weigh in at Wolfey? I am gonna guess 215 dressed.


Good guess. 218 just huge lol. Good thing I only had to drag him 100 yards had to stop and rest about 7 times with me and my bro dragging


----------



## QS34Reaper (Nov 2, 2011)

Wolfey said:


> Good guess. 218 just huge lol. Good thing I only had to drag him 100 yards had to stop and rest about 7 times with me and my bro dragging


WOW!! What a hoss!! That is an awesome buck man. Congrats on that stud!


----------



## zenworks911 (Oct 3, 2006)

I went out this morning and it was the best hunting yet. Had a 6 pointer paired up with a big doe and then later saw a button buck and another six pointer out looking for love. Called it quits at 10am cause I had to go to work.

zenworks911


----------



## Bowthrow (Nov 30, 2012)

Now's the time y'all. Went out with a bud yesterday afternoon. He saw a high racked 8 and I saw a wide 8. Between us we saw 8 deer on a two hour sit. The rest were all does.


----------



## Luke M (Aug 24, 2012)

I have been out in Dane County all day so far and have not seen any sign! I'm hoping it'll pick up in the next few hours to make this all day freeze my ass off set worth my time! LOL.


----------



## ride509 (Jan 15, 2010)

Another slow one in sawyer county ... all day sit and 1 spike buck this morning ... even walked over my estrous didn't even care .. no rubs or scrapes .. hope the next 2 days are better ... can someone please tell the deer its November


----------



## Bowthrow (Nov 30, 2012)

My bro just shot a small buck and a doe within 15 minutes of each other at 4pm tonight. Sheboygan county.


----------



## lakertown24 (Mar 3, 2013)

Lacrosse cty, one fawn this am that's it for another all day'r in the tree. Im losing my mind cant figure out why im not seeing bucks.


----------



## phil_pick (Aug 27, 2005)

I'm heading to Black River State Forest tomorrow. Anyone hunt it recently? Any reports on buck movement? I haven't seen much or rutting bucks on my usual property near Wisconsin Rapids.


----------



## BlazinBreezy (Oct 19, 2013)

Had a 6 pointer at 15 yds this afternoon. Heard grunting and chasing this morning. I messed up while drawing on the 6... First deer jitters got me!!!


----------



## Luke M (Aug 24, 2012)

Finally had a 3 pointer (yes I said 3 points) walk up to my ladder and sniff it, other than that no other action taken by him other than eating the corn stalks!


----------



## JasonL (Jul 20, 2005)

My brother-in-law and I (I'm the dude on the right) shot these bucks five minutes apart on Friday, October 18. We were hunting 20 miles apart in North Central Wisconsin. His is a 10 and weighed 190, mine is an 8 and was 198. Don't let anyone tell you that bucks won't move during daylight hours when the moon is full. :wink:


----------



## Bowthrow (Nov 30, 2012)

JasonL said:


> My brother-in-law and I (I'm the dude on the right) shot these bucks five minutes apart on Friday, October 18. We were hunting 20 miles apart in North Central Wisconsin. His is a 10 and weighed 190, mine is an 8 and was 198. Don't let anyone tell you that bucks won't move during daylight hours when the moon is full. :wink:
> 
> Nice bucks guys. And from my experience they move more during the day when its a full moon.


----------



## CootShooter (Nov 3, 2009)

Haven't been seeing any chasing yet this season. On my way into my price land stand in Washington county this morning all the scrapes from last weekend look like they haven't been seeing any action. Starting to get worried. Corn still standing in the area. Hopefully the sheet hits the fan on this windy morning.


----------



## ride509 (Jan 15, 2010)

Well on the way to my stand had a buck grunt st me.. and climbing into my stand could hear another one town the hill breathing hard and grunting .. maybe things might let loose


----------



## CootShooter (Nov 3, 2009)

Yup. Getting some action this morn. Buddy had a doe bust loose stopping and looking back. Couple minutes later a decent 8 comes walking through. Also had a doe with 2 yearlings on the hoof.


----------



## ride509 (Jan 15, 2010)

I feel like I am at a middle school dance ... with guys on one side girls on the other and no one doing anything.. someone needs to spike the punch bowl already .


----------



## QS34Reaper (Nov 2, 2011)

Drove around by my land Thursday night. Saw well over a hundred deer. Bucks still hanging together in the field feeding and does still grouped up....it's coming fellas. Be patient. Next week it's gonna be real cold and on like donkey kong!!


----------



## JF88 (Feb 20, 2008)

Brown County - I saw around a dozen deer yesterday during all day sit. I saw 4 bucks, all small. Saw 9 deer throughtout the morning. I saw a 7 pt at 1, then only 1 deer after. Still waiting for the older bucks to start moving. Back out tom AM and Monday.


----------



## craigxt (Feb 27, 2006)

Sat all day yesterday. Small 8 at 7 then 4 pointer was following a doe and fawn at 7:30. Another 4 pointer at 1:00. That was it.


----------



## WI Buck Chaser (Feb 23, 2012)

Pulled an all-dayer yesterday. Saw a doe at 8:00 followed by two small bucks 5 minutes later. Then a doe at 4:15 and nubbin at 4:45. 
Just went out this afternoon and saw a lone doe at 4:30. 
I've talked to neighbors and they haven't been seeing much either.


----------



## ride509 (Jan 15, 2010)

Sat all day and saw some squirrels... and birds.. even 3 grouse .. but no deer.


----------



## HOYTMAN37 (Oct 19, 2012)

All day sit again today. Saw 2 deer right at daybreak couldn't tell what they were but I suspect twin fawns. Had a nubber come in at 11am then was dead the rest of the day until 4pm when a small 8 came in and milled around. All the deer I saw today were very relaxed. I have seen zero signs of any rutting activity. No chasing, no nose to the ground, nothing. I'm not getting it.


----------



## zenworks911 (Oct 3, 2006)

I hunted all day and saw a total of 2 does. Pretty slow. Unfortunately my trail cameras have numerous paired up deer on them. So my luck might just suck.


----------



## kchopper (Aug 15, 2008)

Sat this afternoon in that terrible west wind in Marathon County. Kicked one up walking in at 2pm. Saw a few deer around 3:30, looked like does, had no shot. Had a lone doe come in at about 4:15 and she got the arrow. Eating the inner loins right now. Finally ended my dry spell. Couple guys around here have been shooting some nice bucks. Should be good hunting for the next week yet I would think.


----------



## lakertown24 (Mar 3, 2013)

Its been darn slow all week. Does anybody have fresh scrapes yet?


----------



## jawmarq (Dec 31, 2008)

Dane County. Nothing this morning. Pulled cards and have pics of bucks rubbing licking branches but not refreshing the scrape, 6 different bucks in 4 days. A few does on cards finally too. Cold one tonight hopefully it will get them moving!


----------



## N8bummer (Aug 16, 2013)

missed a nice one this morning... and saw a few other small bucks cruising not chasing. FDL county


----------



## Bowthrow (Nov 30, 2012)

Sat this mornin saw a doe 3 different times workin her way along the swamp line. That's it. Back out now. We shall see. I just want a couple more does after since my buck hunting is done.


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

Shot a doe Fri. eve. 4 th deer now. Buddy shot a 10 pt. . Crazy rut weekend , deer runnin every where. Iowa co. - waiting to hear from 4 buddys out right now , should be epic .


----------



## Luke M (Aug 24, 2012)

Nothing for me in either Dane this morning and Columbia this afternoon, was a boring day! I hope it picks up before I lose my private land at rifle season, one more buck from there would be nice. Not looking forward to trying to find new property to hunt next year!


----------



## HOYTMAN37 (Oct 19, 2012)

Never left the tree again today. Saw 7 different bucks 1 shooter the rest were dinks. Mid day was painfully slow. First light till about 10 was real good the around 4 picked back up. I saw a really cool dork racked buck with an almost totally white face. I should have shanked him for the cape.


----------



## jimrau (Dec 27, 2006)

Worst year in a long time. In the last 3 weeks I've had 4 deer (does/fawns) on my camera - all at night. Not a single buck on camera or signted since August. (Bayfield County)


----------



## WhacknstackWI (Sep 19, 2013)

According to a WDNR officer on the show Outdoor Wisconsin, the rut will be over before rifle season starts. What a bunch of bull lol. Should be about crankin' in the next week or so!


----------



## Wolfey (Aug 12, 2008)

WhacknstackWI said:


> According to a WDNR officer on the show Outdoor Wisconsin, the rut will be over before rifle season starts. What a bunch of bull lol. Should be about crankin' in the next week or so!


I'm not sure I shot my buck last week and my bros been seeing good bucks cruising all week. Maybe it's just the are we're at though


----------



## WhacknstackWI (Sep 19, 2013)

I also took a buck last week. Grunted him in.


----------



## jawmarq (Dec 31, 2008)

Nothing tonight. Seems like there was much more activity last week in Dane Co.


----------



## hitman846 (Jan 25, 2003)

I think the next week and half will be good, I just don't like it being windy everyday, it seems to keep the Does down.


----------



## scholz (Mar 10, 2007)

Hunted Sauk county all day...thought the bucks would be moving so hunted a major bedding area...nothing but doe's and more doe's
Was up in Rudolph wis earlier in the week and their chasing like crazy...fingers crossed for my last sit tomorrow am


----------



## QS34Reaper (Nov 2, 2011)

Me and my BIL sat outagamie cty today from 11 am until dark and saw 28 deer total between the two of us. 5 were bucks. He watched a pit bull and a lab bring down a deer. I was a few hundred yards away and could hear the deer bawling! He said it was crazy to watch and didn't know what to do! Other than that great day in the woods!


----------



## xxevilfrogxx (Mar 8, 2010)

QS34Reaper said:


> Me and my BIL sat outagamie cty today from 11 am until dark and saw 28 deer total between the two of us. 5 were bucks. He watched a pit bull and a lab bring down a deer. I was a few hundred yards away and could hear the deer bawling! He said it was crazy to watch and didn't know what to do! Other than that great day in the woods!


You hunt close to a city or just wild dogs taking down deer? Lol. That's crazy.


----------



## WhacknstackWI (Sep 19, 2013)

I know wut to do. Dead dogs. I have no tolerance for that. Especially if they took a deer down! Absolutely not!


----------



## QS34Reaper (Nov 2, 2011)

xxevilfrogxx said:


> You hunt close to a city or just wild dogs taking down deer? Lol. That's crazy.


Farm dogs! No where even close to a city where we are. Can only access by boat!! It was a shame.


----------



## Bowthrow (Nov 30, 2012)

WhacknstackWI said:


> I know wut to do. Dead dogs. I have no tolerance for that. Especially if they took a deer down! Absolutely not!


Exactly. My huntin bro carries his side arm with every time and this is one of the reasons why.


----------



## ride509 (Jan 15, 2010)

Hunted hard Sunday . Things started to pick up . Rubs showed up and scrapes were new and fresh . This next week should be really good . My cams still blowing up at night


----------



## devin1 (Oct 2, 2010)

Small bucks making rubs and scraps, getting them on camera. Small meaning 120" and down. I have grunted in some smaller bucks but nothing huge yet. Things are picking up here in SE Wisco. I expect the giants to be chasing anyday.


----------



## Kenobowman (Jul 22, 2013)

It's been a super slow Nov. for me in Kenosha County.


----------



## jawmarq (Dec 31, 2008)

Saw one chasing tonight. Hit him back. Going after him tomorrow.


----------



## zenworks911 (Oct 3, 2006)

Hunted this morning. Saw 4 does go into a bedding area between 7-9am. No bucks with them and none followed. I had to quit at 11am.


----------



## Wisconsinnate (Jan 1, 2013)

Congrats to anyone who has got one, your doing better than me.
Still haven't put anything on the ground here. I am getting depressed from a shortage of venison. I have been hunting every weekend, and still haven't seen a shooter buck. I am just hoping to put a doe or two down. 
My uncle shot a nice 6 pointer this weekend while I was gone. I probably passed him up a few times, but it is his decision. 
For some odd reason, I haven't seen ONE buck that I would shoot on my cameras this year. They have me stumped. There were about 5 last year, I took one of them. Hoping one comes through sometime, but a few does will make me just as happy. 
The bar keeps getting lower and lower. Now any doe that walks under my stand during shooting hours is a dead deer. 
Good luck to you all who haven't got one!


----------



## ozzz (Jul 30, 2010)

Im tagged out so am on the side lines but have been getting reports from s central.

Slow is the word. Cold enough but maybe the wind is slowing it down? Dont know but am not hearing a whole lot of good reports, spotty at best.


----------



## BlazinBreezy (Oct 19, 2013)

Friend of my brothers got this slob over the weekend in Milwaukee I believe!!!


----------



## xxevilfrogxx (Mar 8, 2010)

BlazinBreezy said:


> Friend of my brothers got this slob over the weekend in Milwaukee I believe!!!
> 
> View attachment 1803892


Whoa! What a big deer. Congrats.


----------



## huntnfishnut (Jan 12, 2011)

Pulled cam from last couple of weeks. The last several days had chasing caught on camera. Only sat Sat AM and lost a doe. Will be sitting all of next weekend. Jackson County


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

Headin out to hang 2 more sets now in Iowa co. - i am after one more that is wall worthy . I only have 8 stands out , 10 should do it til gun season . I really need a job so i can quit this silly hunting stuff , my freezer is full and i'm sick of meat. Will be in Hollandale trading hides for gloves today as well . 
Fur truck , Gruenewold wool & fur - nice warm buckskin gloves. Check out there routes and save your hides . They make great gifts as well .
Dork out .


----------



## Luke M (Aug 24, 2012)

Any more reports? I am heading to Dane again on Friday morning I hope it picks up around this area by then!


----------



## ozzz (Jul 30, 2010)

Luke M said:


> Any more reports? I am heading to Dane again on Friday morning I hope it picks up around this area by then!




TTT

Most people think lockdown? When will they start walkin again lookin for more?


----------



## Bowthrow (Nov 30, 2012)

Monday afternoon I saw a spike cruising and a single doe.


----------



## huntnfishnut (Jan 12, 2011)

Talking to my law enforcement friends, definite uptick in deer vs auto recently. They had a big bodied 6 or 8 smacked yesterday at noon. Portage County
Also on Sunday came across a buck with a broke hip that ran into the side of a lady's Cadillac at approx 3pm.


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

Luke M said:


> Any more reports? I am heading to Dane again on Friday morning I hope it picks up around this area by then!


If it picks up anymore the rut will be over by fri. - its been on for awhile now .


----------



## ride509 (Jan 15, 2010)

Well headed up sat-monday to hopefully seal the deal before rifle season starts . Hopefully things start to pick up. It looked like it had just started to kinda get going


----------



## Diesel-Junkie (Sep 24, 2013)

Had a bruiser cruise through last Saturday. In Adams County


----------



## justanotherbuck (Aug 5, 2007)

just smoked prince this evening at 30 yards on a scrape ,he made one big leap walked 20 and collapsed,the rage hypodermic is just plain awsome


----------



## Bowthrow (Nov 30, 2012)

justanotherbuck said:


> just smoked prince this evening at 30 yards on a scrape ,he made one big leap walked 20 and collapsed,the rage hypodermic is just plain awsome
> View attachment 1805186
> View attachment 1805187
> View attachment 1805189


Nice deer man! That's seriously a spitting image of my avatar! Weird.


----------



## ohiohunter7 (Nov 14, 2013)

I shot at a nice 8 point this weekend with my bow. I hit him in the shoulder and he never died. Will I ever see him in daylight at that stand ever again?


----------



## Bowthrow (Nov 30, 2012)

Sat tonight in a different section of the marsh I usually hunt. Saw a doe come past followed by a fawn and five minutes later a fork horn hot on her trail. A friend shot an 8 yesterday on private property that borders the public marsh I hunt and as they were dragging him out 3 bucks were chasing different does 30 yards away and never had a clue they were dragging that deer out. It's on this week y'all.


----------



## Bowthrow (Nov 30, 2012)

ohiohunter7 said:


> I shot at a nice 8 point this weekend with my bow. I hit him in the shoulder and he never died. Will I ever see him in daylight at that stand ever again?


If he's a mature deer, no. If it's a small yearling 8 possibly. If it's the first option, he may not leave the area but he will at least alter his travel route or the time he walks by that area.


----------



## QS34Reaper (Nov 2, 2011)

Shawano county....sat 10 hrs today day and saw 34 deer. 4 bucks. Little chasing....a little sparring. Nothing to get all worked up over.


----------



## gkeyzer (Oct 21, 2013)

Had encounters with 2 shooters this morning...headed in towards me and hit a hot doe trail....closest they ever got was 40 yds. Was a very exciting morning go say the least...back at em tomorrow


----------



## Wolfey (Aug 12, 2008)

My brother seen a real nice 8 point cruising but out of range. Other then that he only saw fawns this evening


----------



## gkeyzer (Oct 21, 2013)

Central wisco


----------



## wildernessninja (Aug 9, 2013)

when I lived in Milwaukee ive seen some big deer. need to open some parks up for hunting.i would make the drive down to hunt.


----------



## wildernessninja (Aug 9, 2013)

well im hunting for the next 2 days got a call and a knight and hale rattle pack thing.going to try calling deer for the first time..if I come up empty hopfully the deer ive been seeing out of range get to meet my rifle.


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

Iowa cty. - passed a 120 8 pt. at 5 yds. yesterday . Only saw 1 other doe running mach 1 with no buck chasing her. Seems to be lock down there. Corn is still up around Dane where most of us hunt and it is hurting us . Buddy killed a dork 8 yesterday . So sick of the wind this year . I beleive what i read about the 14th being peak (breeding phase) by far the best long drawn out rut i can remember . Like always rut should dwindle down for gun season around here. Have an appt. today or i would be in a tree
waiting for a 150 plus .


----------



## jawmarq (Dec 31, 2008)

Two forks early this morning. Finally some corn is coming down. Dane Co.


----------



## devin1 (Oct 2, 2010)

Not much daylight movement here in SE wisco. Getting bigger bucks on camera though, on their scrape lines.


----------



## duckhuntr4 (Oct 1, 2013)

Lookin forward to gettin home and the 2 days I get to bowhunt while im back. 11 Days and the buck drops.... well hopefully! Hope everyone is doing well and gettin opportunities to get out
Best of luck y'all
Brandon


----------



## Luke M (Aug 24, 2012)

I didn't see anything other than the wolf that followed me in this morning!


----------



## wildernessninja (Aug 9, 2013)

Luke M said:


> I didn't see anything other than the wolf that followed me in this morning!


holy crap.thats why I don't care to hunt mourning time. cant see whats going on in the dark.


----------



## QS34Reaper (Nov 2, 2011)

Over the last two days I drove around while I had a buddy from out of state hunting. He saw a hot doe urinate down her outstretched back legs and had 4 different bucks following her trail over the next hour the nicest being 130" 10 point. 

During the miles I put on driving around I saw 3 giants all with a single doe. One shooter that never left a doe and the crp field they were in.....all day. Got him on video. And two small bucks with single does. 

I would say breeding phase is happening now. This would explain the recent drop in chasing and cruising activity. If you are still out there trying best of luck to you. NE Wisconsin!


----------



## cruso (Oct 12, 2013)

lmm


----------



## zenworks911 (Oct 3, 2006)

Didn't see squat this morning.


----------



## gmchiryder (Dec 28, 2004)

In the past 2 weeks I've had 5 shooters within range but it's one of those years that they're doing everything right. One wouldn't come out of the thick stuff, just grunted and stared down a doe. On another one I was waiting forever for him to come out of some thick stuff and when he did he moved fast and came right at me without ever looking away and never got a chance to draw. Twice in 2 different places had good ones that needed to take 2 more steps to get in a clear spot when they winded me. The last one came thru where I couldn't shoot. Just one of those years I guess. It's disappointing but beats the hell out of not seeing deer.


----------



## QS34Reaper (Nov 2, 2011)

gmchiryder said:


> In the past 2 weeks I've had 5 shooters within range but it's one of those years that they're doing everything right. One wouldn't come out of the thick stuff, just grunted and stared down a doe. On another one I was waiting forever for him to come out of some thick stuff and when he did he moved fast and came right at me without ever looking away and never got a chance to draw. Twice in 2 different places had good ones that needed to take 2 more steps to get in a clear spot when they winded me. The last one came thru where I couldn't shoot. Just one of those years I guess. It's disappointing but beats the hell out of not seeing deer.


My friends think I am crazy....but I measure the success of my season by how many mature bucks I can get in range. When you put one down that is just a bonus. Keep doing what you are doing. It will ALL come together. They get big for a reason! :wink:


----------



## buck_slayer735 (Sep 17, 2013)

Shot this guy on November 2nd in Adams County, WI. 9 point with 14 1/4" spread. Was working a scrape and then made the mistake of walking into a food plot in front of me at 20 yards.


----------



## buck_slayer735 (Sep 17, 2013)

Luke M said:


> I didn't see anything other than the wolf that followed me in this morning!


That's why I carry my Ruger LCR .357 with me when I bow hunt.


----------



## Luke M (Aug 24, 2012)

buck_slayer735 said:


> That's why I carry my Ruger LCR .357 with me when I bow hunt.


I know it aint much but I carry my Sigma 9mm with 16 rounds (15 mag 1 chambered) hollow points, at least I know it can kill most that I would come across. Problem part is, you cant kill what you cant see!! I got lucky enough to see him in a light area of the field for a couple of seconds about 10-15 yards behind me. Damn he is big too! I will try to post a photo of the paw track in a little bit.


----------



## Bowthrow (Nov 30, 2012)

Luke M said:


> I know it aint much but I carry my Sigma 9mm with 16 rounds (15 mag 1 chambered) hollow points, at least I know it can kill most that I would come across. Problem part is, you cant kill what you cant see!! I got lucky enough to see him in a light area of the field for a couple of seconds about 10-15 yards behind me. Damn he is big too! I will try to post a photo of the paw track in a little bit.


I used to hunt WI/MI line where our cabin is. I quit hunting there since the wolf population not only took the deer out but with any wolves around the deer movement nearly seizes. I had wolves follow me across the swamp to my stand a mile in regularly. They'd never think of touching me but still a weird feeling. For the most part they are afraid of you.


----------



## Luke M (Aug 24, 2012)

The clip is ~3.25" and my boots didn't make an impression that deep or clear!

Also this is in Dane County, by Deforest/ Sun Prarie


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

Wolf = sss . I hunted Ridgeway yesterday a.m. - saw 2 bucks driving in that were searching a wide open area for a doe they lost i beleive . I thought this is good , movement . Wrong , never saw a deer between 3 hunters - very odd . LOCK DOWN is very obvious . I knew this but and thought maybe the circus rodeo would run by . New glarus , lots of hot estrous does as well my buddy saw . Just have to catch a big boy in between his 48 hr. love romance b-4 he seeks a new date. Poor does runnin with there toungue draggin on the ground . We think gun season will still have a little breeding action but it will be tapered off drastically and put the bucks back on the cruise mode looking for the last ones. Dam rain kept me in today , actually more of a hangover than anything .


----------



## kchopper (Aug 15, 2008)

Since there is talking of wolves, I thought I would share my story. I was on public land in Price County scouting last month with my old man. We walked into a thick patch of tag alders and couldn't find the spot where he wanted to sit for rifle season. He pulled out his phone to look at a map. I heard some brush crashing, turned around and jokingly said "got your gun ready"(I left mine at home), he smiled but said yes. Not 10 seconds later a black wolf was charging right at us. I was between him and the wolf. It got within 20 feet of me. I'll leave out a couple details, but on our way out the whole pack started howling. Very eerie. It was 10:30am with the sun shining. I'm thinking they maybe had some pups around? Lesson to be learned - THEY ARE NOT SCARED OF HUMANS, PACK SOME HEAT AND PAY ATTENTION.

Now to get back to the topic of thread, I'll be going out today if the rain holds off and post results. Been seeing a lot of does out in the fields but no bucks. Everyone I talked to aren't seeing much buck activity. Must be in the breeding stage???


----------



## QS34Reaper (Nov 2, 2011)

kchopper said:


> Since there is talking of wolves, I thought I would share my story. I was on public land in Price County scouting last month with my old man. We walked into a thick patch of tag alders and couldn't find the spot where he wanted to sit for rifle season. He pulled out his phone to look at a map. I heard some brush crashing, turned around and jokingly said "got your gun ready"(I left mine at home), he smiled but said yes. Not 10 seconds later a black wolf was charging right at us. I was between him and the wolf. It got within 20 feet of me. I'll leave out a couple details, but on our way out the whole pack started howling. Very eerie. It was 10:30am with the sun shining. I'm thinking they maybe had some pups around? Lesson to be learned - THEY ARE NOT SCARED OF HUMANS, PACK SOME HEAT AND PAY ATTENTION.
> 
> Now to get back to the topic of thread, I'll be going out today if the rain holds off and post results. Been seeing a lot of does out in the fields but no bucks. Everyone I talked to aren't seeing much buck activity. Must be in the breeding stage???


Read my earlier posts and you will see mos def breeding stage out by me. Last week they were cruising heavy and chasing this week gone! Lots of does with roughed up hair on their back ends...and since I have been doing nothing but driving around and spottin I have been observing a ton of deer. It's go time for reproduction IMO!! :-D


----------



## wildernessninja (Aug 9, 2013)

dang im not to far from you. think I need to look into a side arm.would a 22 hand gun work?
continue with the thread I saw nothing the last few days hunted.got ran out by a squirrel hunter thur. fri afternoon in a other spot ran a drag and also used doe urine on my boots, hung up a few estrus scents around my stand nothing. this spot produced most of the deer ive seen all year to.had hi hopes but came up empty.also had hopes of hunting this mourning but it rained hard earlier and I work sunday afternoons.


----------



## sbaumann14 (Mar 24, 2009)

a .22 will just piss 'em off. .38 or bigger, and remember, they usually travel in groups. think raptor in Jurassic Park. you're looking at one, probably two looking at you from the side


----------



## Bowthrow (Nov 30, 2012)

kchopper said:


> Since there is talking of wolves, I thought I would share my story. I was on public land in Price County scouting last month with my old man. We walked into a thick patch of tag alders and couldn't find the spot where he wanted to sit for rifle season. He pulled out his phone to look at a map. I heard some brush crashing, turned around and jokingly said "got your gun ready"(I left mine at home), he smiled but said yes. Not 10 seconds later a black wolf was charging right at us. I was between him and the wolf. It got within 20 feet of me. I'll leave out a couple details, but on our way out the whole pack started howling. Very eerie. It was 10:30am with the sun shining. I'm thinking they maybe had some pups around? Lesson to be learned - THEY ARE NOT SCARED OF HUMANS, PACK SOME HEAT AND PAY ATTENTION.
> 
> Now to get back to the topic of thread, I'll be going out today if the rain holds off and post results. Been seeing a lot of does out in the fields but no bucks. Everyone I talked to aren't seeing much buck activity. Must be in the breeding stage???


Sounds like a rabid wolf to me or the possibility of pups being in the area. However, even a black bear or moose will attack then and they ARE afraid of humans. If the pack was nearby they'd have been all over you if they wanted. Only one of them was stupid enough? If the pack is around they hunt with them, not alone. I've gotten "lucky" enough to observe wolf packs hunting first hand numerous times from my former hunting stand being able to see almost a half mile across the creek bed. They don't miss a thing. There's typically a point dog as the others pace back and forth on both sides of him. Depending how many dogs there are they will stretch laterally quite a ways. Once they get on prey a few will move to the center while a couple stay on the wings to cut the prey off if they decide to change direction. If there was a pack as you could hear them howling IMO they certainly weren't after you. I will say you have your odd ball situations though but that is not the norm, not by any stretch.


----------



## zenworks911 (Oct 3, 2006)

Actually saw quite a few yesterday during the rain. 2 hot does with 3 bucks in pursuit. Pretty neat.


----------



## Luke M (Aug 24, 2012)

Damn this rain! I guess it gave me a chance to work on fire wood, hoping to get out on this coming Friday (CWD zone allows to hunt the day before rifle). Good luck to all, and safe hunting!


----------



## constitution (Dec 5, 2012)

I hunt Oconto county and I have seen zero of what I would call rutting. I put a lot of days in the tree and I saw no chasing no real cruising does still bunched up no daytime movement completely odd. I think the orange army is gonna have a hell of a year.


----------



## duckhuntr4 (Oct 1, 2013)

anyone hunting the SE WI area? particularly waukesha county or around whitewater?


----------



## Hntesox (Aug 10, 2010)

*Where to get scored in Milwaukee, Area*

I've had this guy on camera for past 4 years. Last year he was massive. This year he must have injured his leg between 2012 gun and summer of 2013. He had a Huge softball size lump on the shin area of one rear leg. He wasn't limping when I shot him though. He also has just the bottom front teeth. I gathered that between the stress of the leg injury and just plain getting old, that attributed to the smaller rack this year. At any rate, this is my second bow deer and I'd have shot him in any situation. I guess him to be about 6 yrs old. because he was nice 4 yrs ago. I nicknamed him "Nosey" 4 yrs ago because he had a nostril tore in a fight that never healed correctly. That was an easy tell tale sign every year to see if he was back again and made every hunting season. Until 2013 bow season. A 20 yrd shot, and I have a 2006 AR 34 set at 56 lbs dw and 30"dl. I shoot Maxima 350 and a 100G Swacker. He was smoked in heart and lungs and ran about 75 yrds and piled up. May not be the biggest but he's going on my wall. I have about 2K pictures of this guy and only about 5 are in daylight. A great story for me, chasing him for 4 years and finally getting him. I'm not kidding you guys, he was absolutely HUGE last year. Now, where to get him scored?


----------



## Bowthrow (Nov 30, 2012)

Hntesox said:


> I've had this guy on camera for past 4 years. Last year he was massive. This year he must have injured his leg between 2012 gun and summer of 2013. He had a Huge softball size lump on the shin area of one rear leg. He wasn't limping when I shot him though. He also has just the bottom front teeth. I gathered that between the stress of the leg injury and just plain getting old, that attributed to the smaller rack this year. At any rate, this is my second bow deer and I'd have shot him in any situation. I guess him to be about 6 yrs old. because he was nice 4 yrs ago. I nicknamed him "Nosey" 4 yrs ago because he had a nostril tore in a fight that never healed correctly. That was an easy tell tale sign every year to see if he was back again and made every hunting season. Until 2013 bow season. A 20 yrd shot, and I have a 2006 AR 34 set at 56 lbs dw and 30"dl. I shoot Maxima 350 and a 100G Swacker. He was smoked in heart and lungs and ran about 75 yrds and piled up. May not be the biggest but he's going on my wall. I have about 2K pictures of this guy and only about 5 are in daylight. A great story for me, chasing him for 4 years and finally getting him. I'm not kidding you guys, he was absolutely HUGE last year. Now, where to get him scored?


That's great bro. It's a good accomplishment. Mine has a similar story and was really old as well. I don't care the size of the rack but the age of the deer. The older the deer the smarter they are. Good job.


----------



## Hntesox (Aug 10, 2010)

I just realized my "Avatar" is actually a pic of him!


----------



## wipy (Oct 11, 2011)

duckhuntr4 said:


> anyone hunting the SE WI area? particularly waukesha county or around whitewater?


kinda im in walworth county by elkhorn. worst year almist everyone down here has ever seen. absolutly terrible numbers im currently at 56 sits this year only seeing deer on 6 sits. 5 properties with 12 cams running, 1 shooter on cams all year. never seen anything like this. southern part of county is the worst . i will be getting a lease out of this county nect year its been ridiculous. i had off the last 2 weeks and never grabbed the bow off the hanger...the largest township in the county has had only 1 deer vscar since oct 1 and it was a doe. that should bout say it all..


----------



## Hntesox (Aug 10, 2010)

I just realized my "Avatar" is actually a pic of him! Looks like I gotta change that now


----------



## Bowthrow (Nov 30, 2012)

duckhuntr4 said:


> anyone hunting the SE WI area? particularly waukesha county or around whitewater?


I'm in Sheboygan county. I haven't heard good reports any where. The public land I hunt is 14,000 acres and I'm the only guy to connect with a mature deer yet. When I took it to get butchered they said it was one of two of the biggest they've seen this year and that is unheard of in this county. Last year guys were bringing in deer daily, big guys too. I guess it's possibly why we're not seeing them this year. With the drought last year the deer flocked to my hunting grounds since it was the only source of water around.


----------



## QS34Reaper (Nov 2, 2011)

We had a hard winter and a late spring fellas. IMO two things are a result of that. One we lost some good bucks that were not able to recover from the rut last year and two the antler developement suffered as a result. 

Southern guys in cwd zones...lobby for change. Ever since we got away from the earn a buck and all the t zones the population has really bounced back. I can see not baiting in cwd zones but no reason to wipe out the herd. I am no biologist but I was just down Washington county a few weeks ago for a funeral and saw no car kills and no deer. Used to see giants in that county and plenty of deer.


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

Maybe what your experiencing is the aftermath from EHD . It wiped out the population near by at Lake Waubesa and seeing deer right there is nothing what it used to be. 30 miles or less away had almost zero loss. Just sayin its possible . I feel fortunate to have good numbers in my areas compared to last year even . 4 dead and 2 to go i hope.


----------



## Bowthrow (Nov 30, 2012)

dorkbuck33 said:


> Maybe what your experiencing is the aftermath from EHD . It wiped out the population near by at Lake Waubesa and seeing deer right there is nothing what it used to be. 30 miles or less away had almost zero loss. Just sayin its possible . I feel fortunate to have good numbers in my areas compared to last year even . 4 dead and 2 to go i hope.


I don't think it's this in my area. Guys are still seeing plenty of deer, just no mature bucks. Very odd.


----------



## Bowthrow (Nov 30, 2012)

QS34Reaper said:


> We had a hard winter and a late spring fellas. IMO two things are a result of that. One we lost some good bucks that were not able to recover from the rut last year and two the antler developement suffered as a result.
> 
> Southern guys in cwd zones...lobby for change. Ever since we got away from the earn a buck and all the t zones the population has really bounced back. I can see not baiting in cwd zones but no reason to wipe out the herd. I am no biologist but I was just down Washington county a few weeks ago for a funeral and saw no car kills and no deer. Used to see giants in that county and plenty of deer.


Are you saying they are handing out too many tags?


----------



## Luke M (Aug 24, 2012)

Bowthrow said:


> I don't think it's this in my area. Guys are still seeing plenty of deer, just no mature bucks. Very odd.


From what I understand, it was mostly the mature deer that it affected the most, sadly!


----------



## huntnfishnut (Jan 12, 2011)

Jackson County. Some decent movement on Sat AM, then a coyote decided to chase them around for a bit. Sat through the 1/4" of rain on Sat pm and saw a couple more deer, had a doe and buck fawn in range, OK buck tagging along just out of range at last light. 

Sunday AM was entirely different. Woods were annoyingly quiet. No deer seen until 8:30 and was a very small 6/8 cruising about 45 yards out. Went back to the house for some grub and never went back out. Wind and rain picked up and made it miserable. Had I been out already, would have sat through it, but not going to go out when I am under a blanket napping lol.

Time for the '06...


----------



## jerkeife (Feb 12, 2010)

huntnfishnut said:


> Jackson County. Some decent movement on Sat AM, then a coyote decided to chase them around for a bit. Sat through the 1/4" of rain on Sat pm and saw a couple more deer, had a doe and buck fawn in range, OK buck tagging along just out of range at last light.
> 
> Sunday AM was entirely different. Woods were annoyingly quiet. No deer seen until 8:30 and was a very small 6/8 cruising about 45 yards out. Went back to the house for some grub and never went back out. Wind and rain picked up and made it miserable. Had I been out already, would have sat through it, but not going to go out when I am under a blanket napping lol.
> 
> Time for the '06...


Same situation for me in Fond Du Lac County. Saturday morning the woods was nuts. two 8 pts and a 10 chasing one doe! Saturday afternoon was a bust with thunderstorms and Sunday morning I couldn't buy a buck. One small doe.


----------



## QS34Reaper (Nov 2, 2011)

Bowthrow said:


> Are you saying they are handing out too many tags?


I think so in cwd zones. Just my opinion though. Like I said I am no biologist. Just using common sense.


----------



## eclark53520 (Sep 11, 2012)

Sat Sunday afternoon....what a miserable afternoon...

Should've stayed home like I was going to


----------



## sbaumann14 (Mar 24, 2009)

well...weather looks great for gun opener up by me. going from 36 on Fri to a high of 27 on Sat with possible snow coming on Sun.


----------



## zenworks911 (Oct 3, 2006)

I saw a basket 6 point this morning cruising around 7:30am and sniffing. Nothing else am or pm. :-(


----------



## Bowthrow (Nov 30, 2012)

QS34Reaper said:


> I think so in cwd zones. Just my opinion though. Like I said I am no biologist. Just using common sense.


OK bro, just trying to understand your post better.


----------



## WI Buck Chaser (Feb 23, 2012)

Went out this afternoon and didn't see a deer. It might've been my last hunt before gun season unless I can get out on Wednesday. Gonna be a cold one on Saturday!


----------



## bishjr (Aug 1, 2008)

Went out tonight and seen 3 does and decided that I should probably take one. I have been seeing a fair amount of young bucks, but definitely no mo sters since I missed a big one last monday. Hope gun season gets them moving a bit.


----------



## nelly23 (Jan 9, 2005)

Finally it is starting my area. Been a frustrating few weeks but it all changed last night. Saw 25 deer and 8 different bucks in western WI. I would have shot 2 of the bucks but they didn't get close enough(to be truthful I couldn't have shot a single deer They were all out in the food plot 60 + yards away

I went from not seeing one single sign of rut activity to chasing and two fights all in one night. Not going to hunt until the cold front comes in on thursday. One last crack before the orange army shows up!


----------



## wildernessninja (Aug 9, 2013)

nice buck. good story to.


----------



## wildernessninja (Aug 9, 2013)

nice buck. and a good story to.


Hntesox said:


> I've had this guy on camera for past 4 years. Last year he was massive. This year he must have injured his leg between 2012 gun and summer of 2013. He had a Huge softball size lump on the shin area of one rear leg. He wasn't limping when I shot him though. He also has just the bottom front teeth. I gathered that between the stress of the leg injury and just plain getting old, that attributed to the smaller rack this year. At any rate, this is my second bow deer and I'd have shot him in any situation. I guess him to be about 6 yrs old. because he was nice 4 yrs ago. I nicknamed him "Nosey" 4 yrs ago because he had a nostril tore in a fight that never healed correctly. That was an easy tell tale sign every year to see if he was back again and made every hunting season. Until 2013 bow season. A 20 yrd shot, and I have a 2006 AR 34 set at 56 lbs dw and 30"dl. I shoot Maxima 350 and a 100G Swacker. He was smoked in heart and lungs and ran about 75 yrds and piled up. May not be the biggest but he's going on my wall. I have about 2K pictures of this guy and only about 5 are in daylight. A great story for me, chasing him for 4 years and finally getting him. I'm not kidding you guys, he was absolutely HUGE last year. Now, where to get him scored?


----------



## Hntesox (Aug 10, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## eclark53520 (Sep 11, 2012)

sbaumann14 said:


> well...weather looks great for gun opener up by me. going from 36 on Fri to a high of 27 on Sat with possible snow coming on Sun.


I'll be up by Phillips for the gun opener, looks like Sunday morning is going to be a cold one!


----------



## BUFFALOCTYBUCKS (Feb 20, 2013)

buck_slayer735 said:


> That's why I carry my Ruger LCR .357 with me when I bow hunt.


I thought it was illegal to carry a gun with you when you are bow hunting.


----------



## sbaumann14 (Mar 24, 2009)

side arms are allowed. just changed the weather report for gun weekend.... high/lows FRI 27/11 SAT 17/3 SUN 18/15 MON 31/18

yeah, you read that right... 3 degrees!! it's gonna be brutal


----------



## sbaumann14 (Mar 24, 2009)

and remember...if you ARE packing heat, if it's under your jacket, or otherwise concealed, you need a CCW permit!!


----------



## BUFFALOCTYBUCKS (Feb 20, 2013)

sbaumann14 said:


> and remember...if you ARE packing heat, if it's under your jacket, or otherwise concealed, you need a CCW permit!!


Thanks for the advise.


----------



## Luke M (Aug 24, 2012)

BUFFALOCTYBUCKS said:


> Thanks for the advise.


Unless you are on your own property, you can conceal only on your own property without a permit. Also you need to have the permit and photo ID on you if you plan on concealing.

Please be sure to read regulations before you do anything that pertains to these kind of subjects! Don't always count on other people to recite the regulations to you!


----------



## ride509 (Jan 15, 2010)

got a doe on monday morning in saywer county. nothing behind her waited and waited. was really hoping for a buck to be chasing her but she really wasn't in any hurry and just wanted to get out of the wind it seemed. hit her a little high because she started to duck my arrow.. and at 20 yards i was impressed she dropped that much. but still took out both lungs and got the top part of the heart. arrow took a funny turn after hitting first rib. droped her in 20 yards. glad to have some meat in the frezzer i'm headed out this weekend with my bow into some very thick stuff hoping to see some bucks cruze by with the orange army out


----------



## QS34Reaper (Nov 2, 2011)

I was glad I shot my buck a couple weeks ago until I filmed this today pulling into our land. These are pics off my paused video. Glad we don't gun hunt our farm. This boy should have a nice vacation next week. 

Saw at least 100 deer again tonight driving around by the farm. Lots of small bucks. Couple decent ones....Only big one I saw was in the pics.


----------



## Bowthrow (Nov 30, 2012)

Get your bro's out there after him! Lol! If not there's always next year!


----------



## sbaumann14 (Mar 24, 2009)

ride509 said:


> i'm headed out this weekend with my bow into some very thick stuff hoping to see some bucks cruze by with the orange army out


just remember you can't be in the woods with a bow from Weds midnight until sat morning


----------



## Bergs (Mar 23, 2010)

sbaumann14 said:


> just remember you can't be in the woods with a bow from Weds midnight until sat morning


Season is still open Thursday the 21


----------



## iammarty (Dec 29, 2010)

Bergs said:


> Season is still open Thursday the 21


Unless you are hunting in one of the CWD zones - then you can hunt on 11/22 also


----------



## sbaumann14 (Mar 24, 2009)

my bad


----------



## Bowthrow (Nov 30, 2012)

Any of y'all know if it's legal to shoot a buck with your bow and tag it with your gun tag during gun season? I know it's now been legal to bow hunt during the gun season....


----------



## sbaumann14 (Mar 24, 2009)

no. tags are separate.


----------



## QS34Reaper (Nov 2, 2011)

One of these days I hope Wisconsin wises up and gives us two tags by any means. Would be nice. You get two tags for bucks and two for does and you can fill them however you choose. Gun, bow, muzzle loader, x-bow....choice is yours. Hat would be a dream come true.


----------



## '10destroyer340 (Dec 27, 2010)

QS34Reaper said:


> One of these days I hope Wisconsin wises up and gives us two tags by any means. Would be nice. You get two tags for bucks and two for does and you can fill them however you choose. Gun, bow, muzzle loader, x-bow....choice is yours. Hat would be a dream come true.


In Wisconsin you can fill your gun tag with a bow. New rule last year. You can use any lesser weapon to fill a gun deer tag. During the gun deer and muzzle loader seasons.


----------



## '10destroyer340 (Dec 27, 2010)

sbaumann14 said:


> no. tags are separate.


This is wrong. Check page 18 of 2013 deer hunting regulations.


----------



## QS34Reaper (Nov 2, 2011)

'10destroyer340 said:


> In Wisconsin you can fill your gun tag with a bow. New rule last year. You can use any weapon to fill a gun deer tag. During the gun deer and muzzle loader seasons.


I know. I am being greedy. I want two and still don't want to have anything to do with gun season. No sense in lying about it! :-D


----------



## Big Timber (Nov 10, 2008)

Just wanted to say good luck to all the WI AT'ers heading out this weekend. Here's to a safe & successful hunt! :beer:


----------



## Bowthrow (Nov 30, 2012)

Thanks for the responses on the tag laws y'all. Maybe I'll get out and get one with my bow yet.


----------



## huntnfishnut (Jan 12, 2011)

Cant wait to throw the orange cap on the dash


----------



## BETTERTHANWORK (Jan 14, 2010)

After bow hunting all season, walking out there with a rifle feels like a cake walk! Although I usually don't see many deer gun season, I am hoping for quality this year. Maybe a decent buck before 10am on the very cold opening day with negative wind chills. Would be nice


----------



## WhacknstackWI (Sep 19, 2013)

BETTERTHANWORK said:


> After bow hunting all season, walking out there with a rifle feels like a cake walk! Although I usually don't see many deer gun season, I am hoping for quality this year. Maybe a decent buck before 10am on the very cold opening day with negative wind chills. Would be nice


I hear ya. Always feels like, "man this is gonna be easy" after 2 and 1/2 months of bow hunting. Either way I don't care, just love getting out.


----------



## madarchery (May 28, 2003)

Yup II always think pc of cake as well. And then come Monday I am like what the hell, where they all go. And by the end of the week I am glad to get back to bowhunting, usually with an unfilled gun tag. 

I think I have gone 12 years without a buck with the gun just waiting for a nice one or not seeing many, but the bow I get one every year or 2. Seems I fail to understand the pressure dynamics gun season brings.


----------



## WhacknstackWI (Sep 19, 2013)

madarchery said:


> Yup II always think pc of cake as well. And then come Monday I am like what the hell, where they all go. And by the end of the week I am glad to get back to bowhunting, usually with an unfilled gun tag.
> 
> I think I have gone 12 years without a buck with the gun just waiting for a nice one or not seeing many, but the bow I get one every year or 2. Seems I fail to understand the pressure dynamics gun season brings.


This is what I hear every year around gun season in local taverns or restaurants..... 
"See anything?"
"Nope, you?"
"Nope"
"Damn Bowhunters took them all"
"Yeah, they start in September, and we have to wait."
My response usually......
"Go to Fleet farm, spend a coulee hundred in a bow, sights, arrows, broadheads, etc. and go out and quit *****ing!"

Then they usually make up an excuse why they don't bow hunt. Lol. Love being a bowhunter. Some say you are at a disadvantage while bowhunting, I see it a little different. Yeah it's harder, no doubt, than shooting one at 200 yards and dropping it where it stands. But like stated above, I'm in the woods a full 2 months before gun hunters, early bird gets the worm right? 

Either way, I'm excited for this weekend as well. But can't wait to pick my bow back up!


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

Had one last sit this a.m. and notta. I have sat 5 times with only bumping a deer on the way in one day. I blamed it on lock down ? Those silly deer have dug holes and gone underground . The one property in Ridgeway got to much presure the last 2 weeks . I havent seen a live deer in a week .
I dont expect to see much Sat. wearing my favorite color but gonna give my new Vortex Crossfire a chance to break the ice. I am still sitting at 2 does , 2 bucks for now . I always kill more with a bow than gun but still like doing both . Heres some good wishes to all that are going . Went to Farm $ barn for more handwarmers and they are selling like hotcakes , wonder why ? City boys are gonna be up and moving by 9 i bet . At least there wont be a bunch of rotten meat this year.


----------



## blaze165 (Nov 29, 2011)

dorkbuck33 said:


> Had one last sit this a.m. and notta. I have sat 5 times with only bumping a deer on the way in one day. I blamed it on lock down ? Those silly deer have dug holes and gone underground . The one property in Ridgeway got to much presure the last 2 weeks . I havent seen a live deer in a week .
> I dont expect to see much Sat. wearing my favorite color but gonna give my new Vortex Crossfire a chance to break the ice. I am still sitting at 2 does , 2 bucks for now . I always kill more with a bow than gun but still like doing both . Heres some good wishes to all that are going . Went to Farm $ barn for more handwarmers and they are selling like hotcakes , wonder why ? City boys are gonna be up and moving by 9 i bet . At least there wont be a bunch of rotten meat this year.



I hunt Ridgeway area as well. Didn't see a whole lot this year. Ended up getting a decent 11pt on Halloween but haven't seen much since then.


----------



## Luke M (Aug 24, 2012)

I get 1 more morning sit tomorrow morning before I have to pull my stand down, still bummed that family that I have helped for the past 11 years or so and hunted the past 5-6 years (per their request) decided to kick me off of the farm. Found out that I am the only one losing rites to the land (1 cop, 1 trapper, and 1 new guy let on last year none of which pay or work to hunt). Here is to hoping I can make something happen and get another as my wifes uncle stated "once in a life time buck" (he said that about a 112" 8 point). I would like to see one of the 3 10 pointers or the MASSIVE 8 (estimated 170-195" buck). 

Good luck to all on the rifle season this weekend! Keep it safe out there!


----------



## Bvan (Sep 16, 2008)

Was going to hunt this morning.....got to where my blind should have been..not there. Decided to walk around to see if it was laying around thinking maybe the high winds the other night blew it away. Long story short I spent an hour and a half and did find it eventually over 300 yards away! Good luck all this weekend be safe


----------



## huntnfishnut (Jan 12, 2011)

As mentioned earlier, know whether or not you can hunt your area if anyone is thinking of going out tomorrow!!!!


----------



## Luke M (Aug 24, 2012)

huntnfishnut said:


> As mentioned earlier, know whether or not you can hunt your area if anyone is thinking of going out tomorrow!!!!


Yes agreed, I thought the regulations for CWD zone was a typo so I contacted the DNR to verify. This Friday hunt only pertains to the CWD zones, be sure to check your area and zoning prior to heading out!


----------



## WhacknstackWI (Sep 19, 2013)

Just want to wish everyone luck if you are rifle hunting this weekend. Stay safe and shoot straight!


----------



## Luke M (Aug 24, 2012)

I went out on Friday morning and didn't see anything, it was too windy. I hope the orange warriors have good luck today and the rest of the rifle season!


----------



## sbaumann14 (Mar 24, 2009)

11 degrees, wind at constant 12-15 with 23 mph gusts. 20 ft up and COLD. Heater body suit worked pretty good. didn't see jack....maybe tomorrow


----------



## lakertown24 (Mar 3, 2013)

Would love more HBS reveiws from some fellow orange hunters. With these colder than average temps I'm really considering one now.


----------



## Luke M (Aug 24, 2012)

lakertown24 said:


> Would love more HBS reveiws from some fellow orange hunters. With these colder than average temps I'm really considering one now.


This is the first year in 6 that I haven't hunted with the orange army, but I know in Dane county by DeForest there was no action where I used to hunt.


----------



## maxx98 (May 10, 2010)

One of the coldest openers I can remember and it doesn't look better tomorrow. The group hasn't done well I missed a doe at 60 yards. Was carrying my ar and I think I rushed the shot because I knew in the back of my mind I can follow up quick. This year has not been kind to me.


----------



## bishjr (Aug 1, 2008)

I'm taking the bow out on monday to compete with the orange army. As a strict bowhunter I like hearing these reports of no deer, because I have a couple bucks I would love a chance at yet.


----------



## sbaumann14 (Mar 24, 2009)

deer movement was down somewhat. our zone (37) is buck only with VERY limited doe tags so nothing too much. one of our guys did get a 4 pt but that's about it. wind has been brutal, but the deer have been moving, mostly right before dark. up in my stand yesterday, only heard 5-6 shots....very low as I normally hear 15-20 on opening day. current temps are -7, no wind (yet), but brutal nonetheless. warming up to 20 today, with wind up to 10-12. will be going out this afternoon. good luck to all!!


----------



## Challenger (Nov 4, 2007)

Luke M said:


> This is the first year in 6 that I haven't hunted with the orange army, but I know in Dane county by DeForest there was no action where I used to hunt.


Are you west or HWY 51 and north of HWY 19 behind the Walgreens warehouse?


----------



## tbuckslr (Nov 23, 2006)

View attachment 1813012
Heres my 9 pointer.First buck taken on my own property.
View attachment 1813002


----------



## Luke M (Aug 24, 2012)

Challenger said:


> Are you west or HWY 51 and north of HWY 19 behind the Walgreens warehouse?


East of 51 West of C North of 19, kind of on the Sun Prairie, Bristol, and Deforest lines.


----------



## Luke M (Aug 24, 2012)

tbuckslr said:


> View attachment 1813012
> Heres my 9 pointer.First buck taken on my own property.
> View attachment 1813002


Nice buck, looks heavy too!!


----------



## Bowthrow (Nov 30, 2012)

My cousin and my uncle both scored bucks up north this weekend. My hunting crew hasn't seen a buck yet which is strange. 

My belief is they are still locked down. My cousin shot hers on Saturday evening after he got done humping a doe. The crazy thing is, where are all the big bucks? She shot a year and half old 5 point. That's not typical to see that young of a deer in that area on a hot doe. Usually it's the big bucks that are on them. And there's not hardly any hunting pressure there that would have taken them out.


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

Wore the orange - Iowa cty . It seems the rut is over for the most part with no chasing and the bucks are very scarce . Saw plenty of deer sat. and shot a dork 8 Sun. -imo the bucks are holed up and resting after the rut as noted by many friends all over to Dane co. Many nice deer shot as always , having premo land is nice (not me) and then a few i know are struggling .
My deer was fairly large , long body.


----------



## WhacknstackWI (Sep 19, 2013)

Rut is in full swing here in central. Been chasing since the end of last week. Great time for rifle season!


----------



## Handles II (Oct 31, 2013)

They are still chasing, still in the rut, however...some of you may not see it as we have in the past 5-10 years depending on where you hunt. EAB was used effectively (and over used some places) to help lower the herd, and improve the completely out-of-whack doe:buck ratio. It worked and as the ratio got closer to 1:1 the fight and chase intensified as there were more bucks for fewer doe, the age class of bucks was much improved as well with more mature bucks. It has been three seasons since Gov Walker made EAB illegal for the DNR to use as a "tool". And since most hunters, given the option, will shoot a mature buck than a doe and that is what has happened for three years. The mature buck harvest has gone up, the doe harvest gone down (and in some areas this is a good thing!) and what we have gotten used to as typical rutting behavior is decreasing. Plenty of ready doe for every buck. Lots of bucks that wouldn't get the chance to breed are breeding. When a mature buck has one doe on lockdown there are 10 more in heat.


----------



## huntnfishnut (Jan 12, 2011)

Very quiet. 59c. I saw several and shot a 6 point at 2 on Saturday. Would have been an 8 but he grew no brow tines. I have him on camera from earlier in the year and am glad to take him out.

Majority of the people I talk to are not seeing deer. One group of 6 did not see a deer all weekend and even started to do some drives with nothing. Had a doe and twins bed 80 yards from me on a southern hillside. They stayed there all day browsing without a care in the world.


----------



## Handles II (Oct 31, 2013)

I'm not sure...What did you mean by "take him out"? Like glad to shoot that particular buck because he was what you wanted and you are proud of your harvest or wanted him out of the gene pool? 
To me your wording sounded more like the latter. Did you know that depending on how old he was, those brow tines (or any others) could come in some other year? Unless your area has a history of mature (4 1/2 or older) bucks with no brow tines, how would you know he won't grow any? And if he doesn't have them...So what? 
I believe there is some very misguided information about antler genetics, and, like antler genetics, it seems to be passed down through the generations of a hunting group. I hunt with some of those people. Personally in their case, I think it's simply that they can't stand to let a buck walk, and then come up for an excuse why they didn't pass him up. I hear "bad genetics" "basket rack" "short tines" "not enough tines" as excuses, while none of our bucks once reaching 3 1/2 or older seem to suffer from the same bad genetics. Perhaps these guys have been taking out the right ones each year all along. :wink:

If that wasn't what you were trying to say, then by all means, accept my appology and ignore my comments above. Enjoy your fresh venison.


----------



## CootShooter (Nov 3, 2009)

Southern Washington county was a bust. I heard less than 10 gunshots between sunup and 10am on opening morning. Maybe 5 more for the last 3 hours of Saturday evening. 15-ish shots all day on Sunday - most in the last 5 minutes. I had one doe bed down 100 yards out for the last hour of Sunday. Other than that I didn't see chit. Hunting buddy saw a basket 6, a doe with 2 fawns and a spike near a secluded field that always has deer in it at night. Another buddy shot the only deer he saw in the last 5 minutes of daylight on Sunday - a small buck that was limping with an arrow sticking out of him. (Maxima Hunter 350 with a luminock and rage)
The arrow shot was from right above the deer (arrow sticking almost straight up) and probably looked like this:







I'm sure the hunter would've sworn up and down it should've been a kill shot but the arrow hit behind the scapula and followed it down along the front *outside* of the ribcage and stuck in the humerus or "armpit" area - it never made it through the ribcage and therefore no vitals. There would've been no blood either as the wound was high on top of the back and the arrow never punctured through the bottom of the animal. It had to have been days to weeks ago as the meat was separated from the ribcage creating a huge wound cavity of gang green flesh. 
I'll bet the hunter that made that shot was scratching his head as to why the deer didn't go down... I would've made that shot too and thought the same thing. Anyway, whoever shot a small 8 pointer a couple miles SW of Holy Hill, know that it is down and not suffering. (Possibly a Quad Graphics dude as it was out by the Camp Quad/conservancy area by Q & 83).


----------



## huntnfishnut (Jan 12, 2011)

Handles II said:


> I'm not sure...What did you mean by "take him out"? Like glad to shoot that particular buck because he was what you wanted and you are proud of your harvest or wanted him out of the gene pool?
> To me your wording sounded more like the latter. Did you know that depending on how old he was, those brow tines (or any others) could come in some other year? Unless your area has a history of mature (4 1/2 or older) bucks with no brow tines, how would you know he won't grow any? And if he doesn't have them...So what?
> I believe there is some very misguided information about antler genetics, and, like antler genetics, it seems to be passed down through the generations of a hunting group. I hunt with some of those people. Personally in their case, I think it's simply that they can't stand to let a buck walk, and then come up for an excuse why they didn't pass him up. I hear "bad genetics" "basket rack" "short tines" "not enough tines" as excuses, while none of our bucks once reaching 3 1/2 or older seem to suffer from the same bad genetics. Perhaps these guys have been taking out the right ones each year all along. :wink:
> 
> If that wasn't what you were trying to say, then by all means, accept my appology and ignore my comments above. Enjoy your fresh venison.


All of the above lol. He is part of a group all about the same age that are 6/7/8's depending on how many brow tines they have. All need more years to grow; he was just the lesser of the group and I wanted meat. Not necessarily genetics, but letting the other bucks grow as they do have some great potential.

The six I shot this year:


----------



## WI Buck Chaser (Feb 23, 2012)

Sat in a spot tonight that I haven't been to in probably 5 years. It's grown pretty dang thick in there since then. Heard something down the trail about 100 yards away and finally got a glimpse of a small buck after a couple minutes of looking with my binos. I'm watching it, and all of a sudden it turns around and starts fighting a shooter that was behind him! I only got a few quick glances but he was definitely nice. Only problem - no shooting lanes. Couldn't get a shot. After seeing my first decent buck this season after 90+ hours on stand, I'm bummed. Note to self: cut shooting lanes before next season!


----------



## Bowthrow (Nov 30, 2012)

Went out for 3 hours this aft. Still hunted in areas that typically produced and walked between em. I crossed ONE track the entire way. Not good. However I was able to find a good slough of rubs which is encouraging.


----------



## bishjr (Aug 1, 2008)

I went out last night and seen 3 does right at last light. They were between 60-90 yards, and I had my bow with me. Im only going for bucks the rest of the year, but need to find one that is at least visible to shoot.


----------



## huntnfishnut (Jan 12, 2011)

What, everyone working or hunting???


----------



## WhacknstackWI (Sep 19, 2013)

huntnfishnut said:


> What, everyone working or hunting???


Out hunting!


----------



## sbaumann14 (Mar 24, 2009)

hunted tonight...not a damn thing.


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

First time in my life i have not hunted Thanksgiving morn . - i am tired of cutting meat and the freezer is FULL . I still have the urge to hunt for a biggun . Lots of season to come yet . Happy turkey day to all. Might have to do some trapping with the warm up coming . I still have two properties with corn still up and i know they are loaded with venison , i know where i will be when those combines start up.


----------



## PY Bucks (Feb 14, 2006)

Finally over. Anyone have any luck?


----------



## wildernessninja (Aug 9, 2013)

well wore the orange this week got a weird six pointer 3 min into gun opener came in to indian buck lure he was running and snorting.fork 2 point on one side the a paddle with 4 on the otherside.got him with the gun min before the field drivers started shooting bullets past my head. don't know if ill get out for the rest of bow season.


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

Done killin for now , i have a couple people that want deer so maybe the holiday hunt i will go again . Just got back from trappin **** line . Saw a fresh scrape and tons of tracks on my buddys lease . My one property tracks were scarce even with standing corn (weird) - i thought it would be crawling with venison but i only checked a small portion of it. Strange year , all the small dork bucks and the few bombers all went underground and werent seen . Sat. was good movement in Ridgeway but Sun. was very poor . Saw 20 sat. and 1 Sun. again very strange. ***** is on my brain for 2 more days til it gets cold . $$$$$$$ got 3 now , tomorrow should be awesome . Pheasant hunting in between i suppose. Havent heard a single muzzleloader yet or seen any orange.


----------



## PY Bucks (Feb 14, 2006)

It sounds like it was a slow gun season from what everyone is saying. Didn't here of a lot of big ones getting shot so it looks good for next year. Cross fingers on a mild winter.


----------



## wildernessninja (Aug 9, 2013)

Anyone going to be brave and go out for the doe season.im fighting of a cold but think I might give it a go in the mourning. Test out how warm my new camo really is.


----------



## PY Bucks (Feb 14, 2006)

My daughter got one Fri. Night. 3rd in 3 years. She is 12.


----------



## QS34Reaper (Nov 2, 2011)

Congrats to her. That is awesome! 

Anyone else seeing bucks with out bones yet? 

We had a big one eating out the bird feeder behind the cabin that lost his right side a cpl nights ago and another one came I to eat out the birdfeeder last night with both sides gone....a different smaller buck.


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

Camo and bow is coming back out tomorrow afternoon . Got this silly 4 day doe hunt out of the way and some warmer weather . Got the trail coming right by my stand on there way to the corn field. 
Got a feeling about 4 pm something is getting a Rage , have to check the wind first . At the same token i dont really want to blow them off the only feed they have and should leave em alone , decisions. I do know they are herding up around here . Come the holiday hunt lots of bucks will have dropped and then it gets hairy with a rifle , some arent big does and mistakes will happen.


----------



## briggd (Aug 10, 2006)

I can't tell you how many reports of the same PY BUcks. And then I somehow have to wrap my head around the numbers that say the gun season kill was down only 7%. I have real hard time believing it. 



PY Bucks said:


> It sounds like it was a slow gun season from what everyone is saying. Didn't here of a lot of big ones getting shot so it looks good for next year. Cross fingers on a mild winter.


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

I did it again , forgot my release . Long story short freako buck is alive because of it. Had 4 bucks , 3 does , 2 fawns go to the corn field . Sat in my rifle shack and observed , freako walked 2 yds away from stand , oh my . Double main beam looking thing with 8" brows , weird lookin dork i think is 3.5 or 4.5 . Got a bad wind to try again today . I even bought a backup release thats on my other bow . I can laugh at myself for being STUPID . Hope he doesnt shed b-4 i get another chance , another week and the rifle comes out if i dont get the right wind. I only do dumb things so my buddys got something to laugh at .


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

Any Packer fans , cheeseheads heading out in this cool weather. Got the orange out looking for freako .
Got a bad feeling he dropped in the last day. 4:30 we shall see if i get a x-mas gift .


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

Feako is down and mine , its a gun kill so i wont share him here but still happy as can be. Maybe i will post him up in "Hunting or Anything" ?


----------



## Bowthrow (Nov 30, 2012)

Post all pics here. It's a kill no-one the less.


----------



## WhacknstackWI (Sep 19, 2013)

Bowthrow said:


> Post all pics here. It's a kill no-one the less.


I agree. I wanna see!


----------



## blaze165 (Nov 29, 2011)

dorkbuck33 said:


> Feako is down and mine , its a gun kill so i wont share him here but still happy as can be. Maybe i will post him up in "Hunting or Anything" ?


Post pics!


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

Sorry , my buddys camera took huge pics that dont load , i will get mine in a bit .


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

heres this link http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2154471&p=1069005717#post1069005717


----------



## QS34Reaper (Nov 2, 2011)

12/26/2013


----------



## WhacknstackWI (Sep 19, 2013)

Anyone gonna go out and brave the cold these last few days of season? I'm thinking about heading out today. They just cut the corn fields out here yesterday and deer have been plenty!


----------



## huntnfishnut (Jan 12, 2011)

WhacknstackWI said:


> Anyone gonna go out and brave the cold these last few days of season? I'm thinking about heading out today. They just cut the corn fields out here yesterday and deer have been plenty!


Really tempted to head out tomorrow with the day off. We will see. Freezer is full, but have not taken one with a bow yet...


----------



## jerkeife (Feb 12, 2010)

I don't think I will be today. Even with no wind 4 degrees is cold. Maybe tomorrow and Friday night


----------



## WhacknstackWI (Sep 19, 2013)

jerkeife said:


> I don't think I will be today. Even with no wind 4 degrees is cold. Maybe tomorrow and Friday night


I'll be out for sure. I sat during rifle season, just as cold now. Good luck to all if they venture out!!!


----------



## WhacknstackWI (Sep 19, 2013)

Still at it. Got 2 doe tags to fill!


----------



## wildernessninja (Aug 9, 2013)

really have an itch to go out one more time befor end of season but it might not happen.thinking of small game hunting with my bow.want my first archery kill.


----------



## Bearpawx4 (Apr 20, 2013)

I'm out , have the remainder of today ( been out since just before noon. )
Will go out one more time tomorrow morning, if nothing shows today. Then that's it for me this year. Damn windy out today. Not having a good feeling anything will be moving today. Maybe with the warmer air coming in, tomorrow will get some movement?
Really appreciating my new Barronett ground blind these last few days!


----------



## Bergs (Mar 23, 2010)




----------

